# Gruppenbesuch in Gürüs Wurzelpuff



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

hier gehts weiter, sonst spamen wir den fred zu sehr zu.

wir wollen im november mal bei gürü im wurzelpuff einfliegen. nettes kleines meetiung und wenns wetter passt dann eine kleine tour fahren.

gürü macht seinen shop auf und dort gibts dann bischen gegrilltes und bierchen etc.

anvisiert ist momentan ein we im november... 

meinungen, wünsche, kommensbekenntnisse etc: hier ist platz!


----------



## "Sebastian" (14. Oktober 2009)

Egal wann, ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (14. Oktober 2009)

7/8 Nov. passt.
Wir sollten auch nicht weiter nach hinten verschieben, sonst wirds arg kalt.
Ach ja, da müssen wir dann ja auch den Nicolai Kalender erstellen.

Ich zieh mir auch einen Bikini an und Lackstiefel, aber dann mit Fullface, hauptsache mein Bike ist drin


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

geile idee... da mach ich mit!


----------



## habbadu (14. Oktober 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> 7/8 Nov. passt.
> Wir sollten auch nicht weiter nach hinten verschieben, sonst wirds arg kalt.
> Ach ja, da müssen wir dann ja auch den Nicolai Kalender erstellen.
> 
> Ich zieh mir auch einen Bikini an und Lackstiefel, aber dann mit Fullface, hauptsache mein Bike ist drin



Man könnte/sollte bei der Gelegenheit das "Puffluder 2009" küren.
Ich nominiere dann gleich mal BOSTAD und kroiterfee - diese Euphorie der beiden sollte man umgehend aufgreifen


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

was habe ich d anur angerichtet. :-(


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Oktober 2009)

--> D.h. wir brauchen mal mindestens 12 N´s am Start, falls es mehr werden ist ja nicht schlimm, dann machen wir halt 2er oder 3er Grüppchen aufm Bild.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

nach einem blick in den kalender muss ich festellen das die woche drauf vielleicht besser wäre. 14/15.


----------



## "Sebastian" (14. Oktober 2009)

Dann wirds ja fast schon ein Weihnachtskalender


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

adventskalender! dann brauchen wir 24 fotos... nein 23. das 24. könnte ein gruppenbild werden.


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt, das mit dem Kalender is ne sÃ¼per Idee 

Meine Freundin wÃ¼rde auch das Knipsen und die Gestaltung/Arbeit Ã¼bernehmen, nur leider ist es so das dass machen des Kalenders mit Kosten verbunden ist. Bei Poster XXL gibt es im Moment ne Aktion wo son Kalender 25â¬ statt 30â¬ kostet, das muss aber billiger gehn.
Wir wÃ¼rden den Kalender dann zum Selbstkostenpreis raushauen, sprich
es wÃ¼rden dann noch Versandkosten anfallen.

Vielleicht ist ja auch einer hier der BerufsmÃ¤ssig in der Ecke is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

hast du mal n link zu der aktion bei poster xxl ich finds nicht. :-(


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

http://www.posterxxl.de/kalender/a3...?xxl_session=606d4c878c929791bfbdc7124f29965e

Ich lass mir grade ein Angebot bei der Firma Baier Digital Druck (hier in Heidelberg) für 20 exemplare machen, mal schauen was da bei raus kommt.


----------



## haha (14. Oktober 2009)

gute idee das treffen.. mal sehen ob dann zeit ist. sollte aber hinhauen.
da würde sich ja auch ne fahrgemeinschaft anbieten, evtl..


----------



## pfalz (14. Oktober 2009)

Dabei!


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Oktober 2009)

Also Guru, im Prinzip ist es mir egal, an welchem WE es passiert, du gibst einfach 2 oder 3 Terminvorschläge und wir stimmen über das Wochenende ab? Besser wären allerdings 2.
Somit wird dann der größtmögliche Teil kommen.

PS: Wenn du an dem Tag ein bisschen Umsatz machen willst, dann gib doch mal ne Lagerliste raus oder sowas, auf der man sehen kann, was du so verkaufst und so kann ich dann ein paar Einkäufe bis zu dem Tag aufschieben. Auf deiner Internetseite kann ich leider keine Produkte finden.

Also ich könnte evtl. jmd aus FFM mitnehmen oder kann mich jmd mitnehemen? Bin doch ein armer Student


----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2009)

Schade, die bisher genannten Daten sind occupied

:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

jo so ne liste wäre was feines.

ich werde wohl aus richung nordost kommen und nach besuch bei gürü nach stuttgart weiterdüsen oder in die schweiz. hab aber meine karre voll mit bike und klamotten e-teilen etc pp.

terminentscheidung von mir frühestens mitte der nächsten woche.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

ich schlage den 14/15. vor. da das sind noch vier wochen. da hat jeder noch einen kleinen org-puffer.


----------



## Dddakk (14. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das mit dem Kalender is ne süper Idee
> 
> Meine Freundin würde auch das Knipsen und die Gestaltung/Arbeit übernehmen, nur leider ist es so das dass machen des Kalenders mit Kosten verbunden ist. Bei Poster XXL gibt es im Moment ne Aktion wo son Kalender 25 statt 30 kostet, das muss aber billiger gehn.
> Wir würden den Kalender dann zum Selbstkostenpreis raushauen, sprich
> ...



Tipp vom Fachmann:
http://www.laser-line.de/topseller/bildkalender.html
Vielleicht hilfts...


----------



## softbiker (14. Oktober 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> 7/8 Nov. passt.
> Wir sollten auch nicht weiter nach hinten verschieben, sonst wirds arg kalt.
> Ach ja, da müssen wir dann ja auch den Nicolai Kalender erstellen.
> 
> Ich zieh mir auch einen Bikini an und Lackstiefel, aber dann mit Fullface, hauptsache mein Bike ist drin



Jawoll du bist fett !!! Aber den Bikini will ich raussuchen


----------



## softbiker (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja das mim Drucken könnte ich evtl. übernehmen. Muss den Vatern mal anhauen ober er irgendwo ne Docu-colour bestzen kann. Würde denn A3 ausreichen?

Hätte auch schon ein Vorschlag fürs das Cover.

Schön in güldener Schrift -> Pornobook

und dann ein dickes fettes N aus Schweissraupen drunter. 

Dass alles auf schwarzem Hintergrund


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

haha das wird geil. den häng mir dann ins dienstzimmer... yippieh


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Jawoll du bist fett !!! Aber den Bikini will ich raussuchen


 
Wie meinst du das? Ich bin nur ziemlich klein für mein Gewicht...

und ich dachte, ich könnte mir eher ein paar Lackstiefel von dir leihen 

***duckundweg***


----------



## softbiker (14. Oktober 2009)

Ne keine Chance meine Latextreter geb ich nicht her. Das ist ja wie wenn man Mutti verleihen würde  ABER drann lutschen darfst du mal


----------



## checkb (14. Oktober 2009)

*Bitte legt euch mal auf ein Datum fest!!!*

Bin zwar im November schon voll, doch vielleicht lässt sich noch was schieben. Würde dann auch einen Teil der Berliner Nicolaifraktion einladen. Wir* wollten eh noch mal in die Pfalz.

checkb

* Können auch Importmarken mit auf Tour gehen?


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ne keine Chance meine Latextreter geb ich nicht her. Das ist ja wie wenn man Mutti verleihen würde  ABER drann lutschen darfst du mal


 
Ich würde Dir deine Herzensphantasien ja gerne erfüllen, aber ich bin IMMER der dominante Part, sogar dann wenn ich einen Bikini trage.

*DATUM muss wohl Guru vorschlagen, schliesslich wollen wir ja zu Ihm.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (14. Oktober 2009)

Könnte es evtl. auch einrichten zu kommen.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

also gürü dann mal mal ne ansage.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mein Bruder (flomo1283) und ich wären auch mit von der Partie(y)!
Wären dann 2 Nicolai´s mehr 

Voraussgesetzt mein Arbeitgeber funkt nicht dazwischen.


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> also gürü dann mal mal ne ansage.



Der Termin sollte von euch entschieden werden, ich bin ja eh da 

Ich finde es echt Hammer das ihr alle zu mir kommen wollt, das rührt mich


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

hihi. 

ich plädiere für das we am 14./15. november. eher wirds nix da ich noch drei wochen arbeiten muss...


----------



## softbiker (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja gibts hald schon ne schneebar  mit glühbums und Plätzchen


----------



## flomo1283 (14. Oktober 2009)

Goile idee...


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Oktober 2009)

also 14/15 passt scho


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

also schon vier leute für 14./15:

softbiker
flomo1283
bostad
kroiterfee


der nächste patient bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (14. Oktober 2009)

@softie

wie schauts aus? fahrgemeinschaft vom weiswurschtäquator aus?
dann bring ma den herrschaften noch ordentlich suff mit.. der guru hats schon sehr eindrucksvoll testen können


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Oktober 2009)

und das muss jetzt in den Hersteller Foren besprochen werden?


----------



## waschi82 (14. Oktober 2009)

mist ich kann da nicht....
eventuell kann ichs am 15. einrichten....


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> und das muss jetzt in den Hersteller Foren besprochen werden?



 wo ist denn jetzt das problem?


waschi: das wäre dann sonntag. wäre mir egal. nur ob gürü da auf machen darf: ladenschlussgesetz etc...


----------



## haha (14. Oktober 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> und das muss jetzt in den Hersteller Foren besprochen werden?



?? 
sonst kann ich dich ja gut verstehen, aber das hier.. hat doch mit der marke nicolai bzw. der fangemeinde zu tun und sollte auch hier besprochen werden. übrigens, schnapp dir khujand und konsorten und kommt auch


----------



## dangerousD (14. Oktober 2009)

14./15. wäre ich auch dabei... da der olle Gürü bei unserem letzten geplanten Ausritt nur Regen anzubieten hatte, hoffe ich, daß es dann klappt mit trocken von oben  Für untenrum scheint es ja genug Latex-Leihmaterial zu geben 

Also, plant mich mal ein. Falls jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Richtung Stuttgart sucht, einfach Daumen raus - ich starte in Herrenberg.

Cheers

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

14./15.

softbiker
flomo1283
bostad
haha
dangerousd
kroiterfee


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nur ob gürü da auf machen darf: ladenschlussgesetz etc...



ich hätte doch nicht geöffnet, sondern zeige nur ein paar bekannten meinen Laden 
Wo ist also das Problem


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Oktober 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> und das muss jetzt in den Hersteller Foren besprochen werden?




Japp, wo sollten wir denn sonst ein Nicolai-User-Treffen zustande bekommen?

Außerdem wären andere Fahrer nicht hübsch genug für einen Kalender 

Das wird ne fette Staubwolke aufm Trail.


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> PS: Wenn du an dem Tag ein bisschen Umsatz machen willst, dann gib doch mal ne Lagerliste raus oder sowas, auf der man sehen kann, was du so verkaufst und so kann ich dann ein paar Einkäufe bis zu dem Tag aufschieben. Auf deiner Internetseite kann ich leider keine Produkte finden.



Umsatz sollte nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen, sondern der Spaß


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> und das muss jetzt in den Hersteller Foren besprochen werden?



Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr auch kommen würdet!


----------



## pfalz (14. Oktober 2009)

Üsch bin aach do...


----------



## DJT (14. Oktober 2009)

ich kann an dem Wochenede nicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> 14./15.
> 
> softbiker
> flomo1283
> ...



du hast mich vergessen, wobei mir der 14. besser als der 15. gefallen würde ...


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde am 14. und am 15. aufmachen, die Gaudi wäre es mir wert


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

fibbs: sorry, hatte dich übersehen.


14./15.

softbiker
flomo1283
bostad
haha
dangerousd
fibbs79
pfalz
kroiterfee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6433705]Egal wann, ich bin dabei [/quote]


Kroiterdönner du hast den Sebastian vergessen, und mich


----------



## waschi82 (14. Oktober 2009)

dann muss ich mal schauen ob bis dahin mein radel da is...15. klingt verlockend! 


...mist die boxxer team kommt wohl erst ende nov....vielleicht komm ich dann ohne bike...kann mich ja dann während ihr die trails rockt um die damen kümmern!


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Oktober 2009)

gürü: wie konnte ich nur... vergib mir 

14./15.

softbiker
flomo1283
bostad
haha
dangerousd
fibbs79
pfalz
sebastian
gürü
kroiterfee

(waschi)


----------



## waschi82 (14. Oktober 2009)

cool...ich bin auch dabei....(ganz unten) ;-))


----------



## waschi82 (14. Oktober 2009)

und nicht die "hi my name is...." schildchen vergessen!

oder jeder sagt vorher was er anzieht!


----------



## softbiker (14. Oktober 2009)

haha schrieb:


> @softie
> 
> wie schauts aus? fahrgemeinschaft vom weiswurschtäquator aus?
> dann bring ma den herrschaften noch ordentlich suff mit.. der guru hats schon sehr eindrucksvoll testen können



Ja freilich. Dann muss ich nicht alleine unbekanntes Terrain erkunden.
Allerdings muss ich dann noch zwei Dachträger organisieren damit unsere hübschen mitkönnen.


----------



## checkb (15. Oktober 2009)

Also 14. / 15. im Puff. Ick checke die Lage und melde die Berliner Fraktion Ende nächster Woche.

Muss erstmal zum BROCKEN-ROCKEN SNOWRIDE Weekend. 

checkb


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich würde am 14. und am 15. aufmachen, die Gaudi wäre es mir wert




Glaube, wir sollten uns auf einen Tag festlegen.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2009)

ich bin am 14. da und penne im auto nach uebermaessigem alkoholgenuss und stehe am 15. wieder auf der matte. 

checkb: bringstn alex mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (15. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ja freilich. Dann muss ich nicht alleine unbekanntes Terrain erkunden.
> Allerdings muss ich dann noch zwei Dachträger organisieren damit unsere hübschen mitkönnen.



wenns hinhaun sollte ists kein ding, hab nen heckträger an meiner kiste..


----------



## softbiker (15. Oktober 2009)

Gut gut. Alles weitere machen wir dann per PM oder wenn der Termin steht.

Dann wird ja guru´s wurzelpuff einen Tag zu MITTELERDE


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Oktober 2009)

Würde dann wohl auch am 14. mit meinem Helius vorbei schauen...


----------



## der-gute (15. Oktober 2009)

Leider Wochenenddienst...


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2009)

14./15.

softbiker
flomo1283
bostad
haha
dangerousd
fibbs79
pfalz
sebastian
gürü
checkb (+ hauptstadtgang)
mtb_nico
kroiterfee

(waschi)
__________


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Oktober 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Leider Wochenenddienst...



Bei der Entfernung könntest du doch in der Mittagspause ne Runde mit uns drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (15. Oktober 2009)

Bisher sieht bei mir 14. und 15. gut aus, also rauf auf die Liste  Sollte sich was ändern, melde ich mich.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2009)

14./15.

softbiker
flomo1283
bostad
haha
dangerousd
fibbs79
pfalz
sebastian
gürü
checkb (+ hauptstadtgang)
mtb_nico
ins
kroiterfee

(waschi)
__________


----------



## softbiker (15. Oktober 2009)

Wenn genug Leute kommen würd ich a Fassl an den Start bringen


----------



## "Sebastian" (15. Oktober 2009)

Augustiner Edelstoff aber bitte


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Oktober 2009)

ich bring ne kiste oberlausitzer bräu mit.


----------



## softbiker (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja freilich a frisches August-Fassl

oder a Tucher-Keck


----------



## pfalz (15. Oktober 2009)

dann fehlt ja noch eine lokale Spezialität...







wenn gewünscht, bring ich ein Kistl mit...


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Oktober 2009)

Oje, dann muss ich euch mit Apfelwein quälen, oder wie? Henninger kann doch kein Mensch trinken.


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> dann fehlt ja noch eine lokale Spezialität...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wünsch und *ganz lieb gugg* 

Mir is eben fast das Herz in die Hose gerutscht, Linda ist eingefallen das wir ja auf Depeche Mode Konzert sind mitte November  aber zum Glück am 07.11.09.


----------



## pfalz (15. Oktober 2009)

Äbbelwoi geht immer noi 

@gürü

Diesem Blick kann ich nicht wiederstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (15. Oktober 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Oje, dann muss ich euch mit Apfelwein quälen, oder wie? Henninger kann doch kein Mensch trinken.



Henninger war mein erster Vollrausch 

wohin kommen denn depeche mode??

edith: seh grad sap arena, aber 65 tacken aufwärts ist ein stolzer preis


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6439380]

edith: seh grad sap arena, aber 65 tacken aufwärts ist ein stolzer preis[/quote]

hab auch das ganze Jahr darauf gespart


----------



## Dddakk (16. Oktober 2009)

Depeche:
Da war ich mal vorm Krieg, so 1989 in Ludwigshafen. Der Freundin zu liebe. Nach 1,5 Stunden war alles vorbei (50 DM!). Zum Glück.
Dann gleich ohne Freundin über die Brügg zu Alien Sex Fiend (20 DM), das ging dann bis 5 Uhr in der Früh, danach weiß ich icht mehr viel.....


----------



## dangerousD (16. Oktober 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6439380]
edith: seh grad sap arena, aber 65 tacken aufwärts ist ein stolzer preis[/quote]

Sicher kein Schnäppchen, aber es lohnt sich! Habe die Jungs dieses Jahr in Minga (=München) gesehen - geile Show, und Du merkst, daß Dave einfach Spaß hat, auf der Bühne zu stehen und die Leute mitzunehmen. Außerdem wurden in knapp 2 1/2h nicht nur die Songs vom aktuellen Album gespielt, sondern auch viele (ur-)alte Sachen. Genialer Mix!

Aber back-to-topic: wenn das mit dem Kalender tatsächlich was werden würde, kann ich auch zwei Räder mit dem N drauf mitbringen... der eine oder andere sicher auch  Für den Fall, daß keine zwölf Leute zusammen kommen. Aber wir sind ja auf einem guten Weg!


----------



## madbuddha (16. Oktober 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Depeche:
> Da war ich mal vorm Krieg, so 1989 in Ludwigshafen. Der Freundin zu liebe. Nach 1,5 Stunden war alles vorbei (50 DM!). Zum Glück.
> Dann gleich ohne Freundin über die Brügg zu Alien Sex Fiend (20 DM), das ging dann bis 5 Uhr in der Früh, danach weiß ich icht mehr viel.....


 
Na um das Alien Sex Fiend Konzert beneide ich Dich ja. Die habe ich leider nie live gesehen. Außerdem bist Du offensichtlich ein genau so alter Sack wie ich...


----------



## Andi-Y (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich komm natürlich auch mit. Als Pfälzer werde ich aber eher ne Schorle mitbringen.

Andi


----------



## pfalz (16. Oktober 2009)

sehr gut, mei Frau fährt


----------



## Andi-Y (16. Oktober 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> sehr gut, mei Frau fährt


Ach komm


----------



## Dddakk (16. Oktober 2009)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Na um das Alien Sex Fiend Konzert beneide ich Dich ja. Die habe ich leider nie live gesehen. Außerdem bist Du offensichtlich ein genau so alter Sack wie ich...



Senioren II 

Alien tourt immer noch ab und an. 
Und Nick nascht immer noch an Groupies.
Der von der DM-Boygroup nascht wohl nix mehr, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

14./15.

softbiker
flomo1283
bostad
haha
dangerousd
fibbs79
pfalz
sebastian
gürü
checkb (+ hauptstadtgang)
mtb_nico
ins
andi-y
kroiterfee

(waschi)


----------



## pfalz (16. Oktober 2009)

Wird ganz schön voll im Puff


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2009)

Tha Swan is auch dabei


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

14./15.

softbiker
flomo1283
bostad
haha
dangerousd
fibbs79
pfalz
sebastian
gürü
checkb (+ hauptstadtgang)
mtb_nico
ins
andi-y
tha swan
kroiterfee

(waschi)


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

gibts beid ir da unten ne günstige empfehlenswerte penngelegenheit? mir reicht ne warme trockenen ecke.


----------



## "Sebastian" (16. Oktober 2009)

jugendherberge heidelberg, aber wie das da mit bikes abetsellen ist weiß ich net.. ansonsten vielleicht auch was direkt in eppele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. Oktober 2009)

geile Idee das mit dem Treffen!!vielleicht könnte mann ja au das eine oder andre bike über nacht beim guru im Laden parken...


----------



## softbiker (16. Oktober 2009)

ja so a schlafgelegenheit warad a sache. Besoffen ausm Puff und dann noch die Jugendherberge aufn Kopf stellen  gröhl


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte sogar aus einem Fundus von drei schönen Nicolais wählen und ne Tonanlage oder Beamer mitbringen aber der Termin... 14./15.11.09.... da ist ziemlich alles in meiner Firma, Freunde und Bekanntschaft was 2 Füße und mindestens einen Arm hat verplant:

http://www.naturpark-altmuehltal.de/veranstaltungen/10_jahre_feuer_flamme_an_donau-21775-591832/


Ich wünsch Euch sauviel Spass und hoffe das ich Gurus Laden irgendwann auch mal live sehe.


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2009)

http://www.jugendherberge-heidelberg.de/


----------



## MaW:) (17. Oktober 2009)

604Km Fahrstrecke bei mir, echt schade, hätte gerne mal diesen geilen Puff besucht


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Oktober 2009)

hinfahrt könnte man regeln. rückfahrt allerdings nicht 


@ soerweivelfrank: kommst du auch?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Oktober 2009)

kann ich noch nicht sagen,WE geht generell immer,werd das aber eher spontan entscheiden!abgeneigt wär ich ja nich,könnt ich den neuen Rahmen,den ich brauch,direkt beim Rainer bestellen!nich immer nur per email!!wird bestimmt n interesanter Haufen,der da zamkommt!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Oktober 2009)

bekomm ich dann eigentlich nen Preis für die weiteste Anfahrt?ich wär bei 418 km


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> bekomm ich dann eigentlich nen Preis für die weiteste Anfahrt?ich wär bei 418 km



Nein  aber dein Baik "muss" in den Kalender 

Die Firma Nicolai hat einen nicht unerheblichen Teil für den Kalender gesponsort, ich kann ihn zwar nicht komplett für umme rausgeben aber er wird billiger


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Oktober 2009)

hui sehr geil. nur doof das mein helius noch nicht neon dizzy camo gepulvert ist  aber cooler schachzug.


den preis bekomme ich natürlich mit knappen 630km anfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (17. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein  aber dein Baik "muss" in den Kalender
> 
> Die Firma Nicolai hat einen nicht unerheblichen Teil für den Kalender gesponsort, ich kann ihn zwar nicht komplett für umme rausgeben aber er wird billiger



das is lässig!mir wurscht was er kostet,ich will einen!und son t-shirt,ich hoff da sin bis dahin ein paar fertig....


----------



## fuzzball (18. Oktober 2009)

hm klingt ja eigentlich super die Idee, was wollt ihr denn so fahren? Bin gerade am schwanken, da ich am Di die folgende Woche eh in Frankfurt sein muss, da könnte man ja die halbe Stunde nach Heidelberg noch dranhängen 

PS. bei mir wäre die Anfahrt zwischen 586km und 680km je nachdem ob komplett die A7 runter oder bei viel Stau A1,A3


----------



## c_w (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss wohl auch spontan entscheiden... will aber auf jeden Fall nen Kalender :-D


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Oktober 2009)

jo. wir sollten uns vielleicht festlegen wegen der trailrunde. wenn jemadn mit einem ion kommt hat der keinen spass bei bergauf wie der helius am fahrer...


ich bin ab morgen dienstlich away. :-(


----------



## softbiker (18. Oktober 2009)

Was machen wir den nun mit dem Termin? Ich halte wohl den 14. für eher geeignet. Da könnte man dann auch den Abend in Ruhe ausklingen lassen und sich evtl. erst am nächsten Tag auf den Heimweg machen. So Quasi ohne stress. Aber Guru sprich ein Machtwort.


----------



## guru39 (18. Oktober 2009)

So, wie gewünscht, das Machtwort 

*14.11.09 am/im Puff!!!!!*

Wegen der Uhrzeit sollten wir/ihr noch festlegen wann wir die Tour starten!

Ich für meinen Teil habe beschlossen den Laden an diesen Tag nicht für  die Allgemeinheit zu öffnen, is quasi Geschlossene Gesellschaft 

Edit: Ich würde gerne so zwischen 11-12 mit euch los düsen, damit ich euch viel zeigen kann! Ne Glühweintankstelle
versuche ich auch noch zu organisieren :Glühwein: :Glühwein: :Glühwein:
mist geht net der Smilie, dann halt so


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Oktober 2009)

uff. da muss i ja die nacht durchfahren.  ich check das mal ab diese woche mit urlaub etc pp. meld mich dann von unterwegs. wegen hose melde ich mich nochmal gürü. zeitnah versteht sich.


----------



## waschi82 (18. Oktober 2009)

ich bin raus! 14. kann ich nicht. hab ich uni...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. Oktober 2009)

Darf man auch mit 'nem uralten Helius CC kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (19. Oktober 2009)

Geht es nur mit Nicolai oder können auch Importmarken mitkommen?

checkb


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2009)

Solange du nicht mit sowas kommst ist es doch egal, oder?


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2009)

mit dem Rahmen fliegt man doch sicher gut


----------



## Maxkraft (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn wir da sind, komme ich auch nach E-heim (45km). Könnte bei entsprechender Kinderstube der Teilnehmer auch Schlaf- und Saunaplätze zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> So, wie gewünscht, das Machtwort
> 
> *14.11.09 am/im Puff!!!!!*
> 
> ...



da haben wir bestimmt wieder fussball oder so.


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Oktober 2009)

Wow finde ich super das N da was springen laesst. *
Ich wuerde auch meinen Bikekollegen (ohne N) mitbringen, wenn das ok ist. Qausi als backup, falls ihr alle unausstehlich seid.  und so lassen sich die Spritkosten teilen. 
@ Guru falls ich dir aus der ferne irgendwie zur Hand gehen kann meld dich einfach.

Also ich werde mit meinem AM kommen, weil ich nur ein AM habe. 
Wir brauchen ja noch einen Spot fuer die Bikini/Bike Fotos. 
Hast du guru da schon was im Kopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (19. Oktober 2009)

So alles wieder gut, hab halt Worschtfinger


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Oktober 2009)

@guru: Wie lange wird denn die Tour werden? Mein Nicolai ist leider nicht sehr tourentauglich.  Wenn die Tour nicht gar zu krass wird würde ich mich da vielleicht auch noch mitquälen/schieben.


----------



## fuzzball (19. Oktober 2009)

ist halt ein Apfel


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @guru: Wie lange wird denn die Tour werden? Mein Nicolai ist leider nicht sehr tourentauglich.  Wenn die Tour nicht gar zu krass wird würde ich mich da vielleicht auch noch mitquälen/schieben.



Meines auch nicht, zur Not schieben wir zusammen


----------



## pfalz (19. Oktober 2009)

Pfalz oder KS? ich denk mal KS, oder?


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe geht es auf den KS


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2009)

Zur Tour!

Als erstes wollte ich mit euch auf den Königstuhl fahren.







Da siehts dann wenn wir Glück haben so aus 







Im Anschluss dann noch auf den Heilgenberg, wo uns dann das erwartet, die Thingstätte, ein überbleibsel des 1000jährigen Reichs. Wobei ich hier wohl auch mit Mtb Nico schieben werde, es ist sacksteil.





Dort oben möchte ich dann von meiner Freundin Bilder machen lassen.

Glühwein wird es dann auch geben 

Alles in allem werden es so ca. 900hm werden


----------



## pfalz (19. Oktober 2009)

cooooooooooool

war noch nie nüchtern auf der Thingstätte


----------



## softbiker (19. Oktober 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> cooooooooooool
> 
> war noch nie nüchtern auf der Thingstätte



Na wenns Glühbums gibt wird sich dass wohl auch nicht ändern


----------



## pfalz (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. Oktober 2009)

sehr gut! moege mal ein anderer die teilnehmerliste aktualisieren. pennt noch jemand in der jugendherberge?

bin leider weit im norden dienstlich auf achse. melde mich daher bis zum we aus dem funkkreis ab. 

ende.


----------



## checkb (19. Oktober 2009)

Die Berliner sind raus. Passt diesmal einfach nicht.

checkb


----------



## softbiker (19. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich würde noch zu den Kinders ziehen, wenn der zweite Teil der Fahrgemeinschaft vom Weißwurstäquator mitzieht bleib ich auf jeden Fall bis Sonntag


----------



## softbiker (19. Oktober 2009)

Da kommt mir grad dass ich noch ne Dicke Pelle vorne brauch.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (19. Oktober 2009)

wir werden im Bus vorm Puff pennen,schätz ich mal!Bei der Tour werd ich aber sicher au schieben!war die ganze Saison nur in Parks unterwegs und hab kaum Höhenmeter gestrampelt!hab kaum noch Langstreckenkondition


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2009)

hoffentlich ist meine Schulter bis zum Treffen wieder fit, (Treppe HOCH gefallen) sonst kann ich an der Tour nicht teilnehmen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Oktober 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da haben wir bestimmt wieder fussball oder so.




Also Du warst mir bisher sympathisch aber jetzt ist Schluss....

Wie kann man nur *zensiert* Fussball nem spassigen Nicolaitreffen im Puff vorziehn?? 

Ich darf nun nicht weiterschreiben sonst wirds beleidigend 



Die Fotolocation sieht gut aus, diese Stufen kann man sicher auch gut runterbügeln. Sollten nicht genügend Fotos für den Kalender zusammenkommen könnten doch die noch fehlenden Fotos aus Bewerbungen ausgewählt werden.


Fürn Winter wäre sowas cool:


----------



## fuzzball (19. Oktober 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Also Du warst mir bisher sympathisch aber jetzt ist Schluss....
> 
> Wie kann man nur *zensiert* Fussball nem spassigen Nicolaitreffen im Puff vorziehn??



vielleicht spielt er selber, da will man seine Kollegen ja auch nicht hängen lassen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> vielleicht spielt er selber, da will man seine Kollegen ja auch nicht hängen lassen



Bitte Themawechsel sonst zerreists mich... Ich hab da leider eine Meinung die sicherlich nicht die Mehrheit spiegelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (19. Oktober 2009)

Na das wird ja ne richtig anspruchsvolle Tour, zu mindest was die Kondition angeht.

Was machen unsere Freeridekollegen solange? Mir wird das ja mit meinem AM schon schwer fallen. **schwitz**


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub ich klink mich dann erst auf dem Weg zur Thigstätte ein, sonst komm ich da oben nicht stehend an..


----------



## softbiker (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich wäre auch dafür dass die Puff-Mutti  die Tour ein wenig entschärft. Ich habe nämlich auch noch nicht so viel Höhenmeter hinter mir heuer. 

Aber ich werde alles geben. Solange am Gipfel die Sünde mit verbotenem Nektar wartet


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> ....Solange am Gipfel die Sünde mit verbotenem Nektar wartet




Na du hast Erwartungen!!

Achso, ich dachte 900 hm mit Übernachtung   ??


----------



## pfalz (19. Oktober 2009)

Kään Stress. Kann man alles gaaaanz entspannt hochkurbeln!


----------



## mtb_nico (20. Oktober 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6451760]Ich glaub ich klink mich dann erst auf dem Weg zur Thigstätte ein, sonst komm ich da oben nicht stehend an.. [/quote]
Ja, wie? Jetzt doch schlapp machen. Ich rufe dann einfach das Grupetto aus und wir schieben sehr entspannt hoch. Der Guru wird schon sehen was er davon hat uns da hoch zu jagen, nämlich jede Menge Wartezeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Oktober 2009)

ja ja macht euch nur lustich...

doch einz könnt ihm mir glauben,- ich wäre zu gerne dabei.


----------



## Dddakk (20. Oktober 2009)

@Nico
..ich bin der Besenstift am Heiligenberg, ich kehr dich hoch! 
Aber wie ich hier lese gibts dann ja oben nen Verpflegungspunkt vom Veranstalter 

Viel Spaß euch! Ärgert die Wanderpädagogen nicht so dolle.....


----------



## pfalz (20. Oktober 2009)

> Ich glaub ich klink mich dann erst auf dem Weg zur Thigstätte ein, sonst komm ich da oben nicht stehend an..



ansonsten: Spanngurte mitnehmen und die Gabel 'absenken'


----------



## "Sebastian" (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich komm ja schon auf den Eckkopf aus der Puste, wie soll ich da 900hm schaffen.. 

Das wär das feines, oder nicht? Jan, wior montieren dir noch schnell ne Anhängerkupplung!


----------



## WODAN (20. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schade, am 17. kann ich leider nicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Oktober 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sehr schade, am 17. kann ich leider nicht



dann komm doch einfach am 14. vorbei 




guru39 schrieb:


> *14.11.09 am/im Puff!!!!!*


----------



## WODAN (20. Oktober 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> dann komm doch einfach am 14. vorbei



Mein Fehler 
Habe 14. gemeint und 17. geschrieben


----------



## pfalz (20. Oktober 2009)

GEIIIL, ich werd den Meister fragen, dann bekomm ich ne neue Anhängerkupplung!!


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> ich bin raus! 14. kann ich nicht. hab ich uni...


schade.





KHUJAND schrieb:


> da haben wir bestimmt wieder fussball oder so.


schade.




checkb schrieb:


> Die Berliner sind raus. Passt diesmal einfach nicht.
> 
> checkb



schade.




WODAN schrieb:


> Sehr schade, am 17. kann ich leider nicht







WODAN schrieb:


> Mein Fehler
> Habe 14. gemeint und 17. geschrieben



schade.


----------



## ins (20. Oktober 2009)

Muss auch erstmal schauen, wie sich mein Handgelenk entwickelt, hatte am Sonntag in Willingen auf dem DH eine unsanfte Bodenberührung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Oktober 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Muss auch erstmal schauen, wie sich mein Handgelenk entwickelt, hatte am Sonntag in Willingen auf dem DH eine unsanfte Bodenberührung



dann passen wir beide in der Zwischenzeit auf das Bier, die Frauen und den Laden auf


----------



## WODAN (20. Oktober 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Muss auch erstmal schauen, wie sich mein Handgelenk entwickelt, hatte am Sonntag in Willingen auf dem DH eine unsanfte Bodenberührung



Sturz am Starthügel


----------



## dadsi (20. Oktober 2009)

wenn so viele kommen und andere viele nicht kommen:
wir wären zu zweit dabei, wenn nix Schlimmes dazwischen kommt. 
Wir würden auch die schweren Schluppen drauf machen,. damit wir >18kg den Hang hoch wuchten dürfen...
Bis bald, FREU


----------



## flomo1283 (20. Oktober 2009)

ach wegen Kondition (bin doch kein Fussballer..hust)....uff...den Berg kommen wir alle irgendwie hoch, ob schnell oder langsam ist doch sch...egal ...hab vorne auch nur 38 Zähne null kondition und fast 18kg + einen demoliertem Rücken (bis zum 14. hoff ich aber okay; der Physio wirds richten )...wenn net schieben wir......

wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Bikepark in Beerfelden aus? Ham die überhaupt noch offen?...da wäre ja ein Shuttel und in der Nähe ist der ja auch...


----------



## "Sebastian" (20. Oktober 2009)

Der hat nächstes Wochenende zum letzen Mal offen, aber es soll nochmal eine Saisonabschlussparty stattfinden, mit Glück fällt die dann auf das Wochenende, dann könnt ihr ja nochmal ein Abstecher nach Beerfelden machen.


----------



## pfalz (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey, Sebastian, bist Du Samstag in BF?


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2009)

flomo1283 schrieb:


> ach wegen Kondition (bin doch kein Fussballer..hust)....uff...den Berg kommen wir alle irgendwie hoch, ob schnell oder langsam ist doch sch...egal ...hab vorne auch nur 38 Zähne null kondition und fast 18kg + einen demoliertem Rücken (bis zum 14. hoff ich aber okay; der Physio wirds richten )...wenn net schieben wir.....
> 
> wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Bikepark in Beerfelden aus? Ham die überhaupt noch offen?...da wäre ja ein Shuttel und in der Nähe ist der ja auch...



faule Sau


----------



## flomo1283 (22. Oktober 2009)

...war ja nur n idee


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> faule Sau



HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG 
*mein bester*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2009)

vielen Dank Artur!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Oktober 2009)

von mir auch die Besten Glückwünsche!!!

LASS ES KRACHEN


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2009)

Danke.


----------



## waschi82 (22. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch GURU !


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. Oktober 2009)

Hey rainer!Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2009)

Thanx a Lot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (22. Oktober 2009)

Dem Jubilar ois guade!

DHauptsach war auf dera Welt scho von jeher s liabe Geld, denn du kaufst dir jede Ware mit am Batzn Dire Dare!

Doch weils Geld - und des is schad so an Drang zum Ausgeh hat, drum hab i, anstatt dem Zaster, für dein Seelentrost a Pflaster.

Sachan gibts an ganzn Haufa, koane konnst ums Geld dir kaufa: D Gsundheit, Liab und ohne Frag, d Sonn, an jedn neia Tag!

D Luft zum Schnaufa, d Freundschaft und von deim Leben koa kloane Stund. Jeds Talent, des dir is gebn, s Glück und an Humor danebn!

Drum iss guat, wenn ma bedenkt: s Allerbeste kriagt ma gschenkt!


In diesem Sinne ois guade vom Weißwurstäquator

es grüße´d herzlichst da softi


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## ins (23. Oktober 2009)

Alles Gute auch von mir!


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2009)

Danke! Ihr könnt jetzt aber bitte wieder aufhören, das tut auch so genug weh ein alter Sack zu sein


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Oktober 2009)

eben. grenzt ja an arschkriecherei  alles gute gürü


----------



## waschi82 (23. Oktober 2009)

Prosit!


----------



## WODAN (23. Oktober 2009)

Da muß ich mich natürlich auch anschliessen 
Alles Gute!


----------



## dangerousD (28. Oktober 2009)

Kleines Update: ich komme zu zweit  ...oder wie das heißt  Kollege ist auch noch dabei.





Helius Brothers in da house, baby!

Was den Kalender angeht: wird es ein Editorial geben, mit kurzer Vorstellung Fahrer + Bikes? Dann müßte ich meinen Hobel nämlich putzen, wegen dem guten Eindruck


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dann müßte ich meinen Hobel nämlich putzen, wegen dem guten Eindruck




Baik Putzen  Der Kalender wird schmutzig, sehr schmutzig


----------



## pfalz (29. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Baik Putzen  Der Kalender wird schmutzig, sehr schmutzig



Yeah you made my day....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tz (29. Oktober 2009)

So, wenn's Wetter nich total schlecht ist, werde ich auch kommen


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Baik Putzen  Der Kalender wird schmutzig, sehr schmutzig



I like


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Oktober 2009)

sooo. mein urlaub ist durch. ich schlage also im puff auf.


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sooo. Mein urlaub ist durch. Ich schlage also im puff auf.


----------



## Elfriede (31. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Baik Putzen  Der Kalender wird schmutzig, sehr schmutzig



Dann nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an den ehemaligen Felt Kalendern. Sehr errrotisch! 

Ich denke da an:

http://www.raceblog.de/photos/race/felt2.jpg

und 

http://www.markusstrick.de/cruiserking/images/fgirl.jpg


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sooo. mein urlaub ist durch. ich schlage also im puff auf.



endlich lern ich mal die Petersilie u.s.w. kennen 

Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Oktober 2009)

petersilie?


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> petersilie?



zählt doch auch zu kroitern, oder nicht??


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (31. Oktober 2009)

Also bezüglich erotischen Fotos für den Kalender fall ich bei Lack und Leder leider schon mal aus.

Ich habe ne ausgewachsene Latexallergie und Kunstleder vertrag ich auch nicht sonderlich. 

Ui das hät ich wohl jetz nicht sagen dürfen. Nicht dass ich jetzt ganz ohne drauf muss


----------



## Elfriede (31. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also bezüglich erotischen Fotos für den Kalender fall ich bei Lack und Leder leider schon mal aus.
> 
> Ich habe ne ausgewachsene Latexallergie und Kunstleder vertrag ich auch nicht sonderlich.
> 
> Ui das hät ich wohl jetz nicht sagen dürfen. Nicht dass ich jetzt ganz ohne drauf muss



Nö, Bikini geht auch.


----------



## softbiker (31. Oktober 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Nö, Bikini geht auch.



Naja Titten dafür hät ich ja


----------



## BOSTAD (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss mir welche machen lassen, kann ich da auch zu Nicolai?


----------



## kroiterfee (4. November 2009)

nur noch zehn tage!


----------



## softbiker (4. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich muss mir welche machen lassen, kann ich da auch zu Nicolai?



KLar. Hab mir meine Nippel da auch schweissen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (4. November 2009)

Nachdem ausgiebig darüber berichtet wurde, was Ihr/ich als Getränke mitnehmt stellt sich nur noch eine Frage!? *Wie schauts aus mit Essen*? Ich kann mir auch was mitbringen oder so.. ich habe irgendwie Grillen im Hinterkopf oder verwechsle ich da was?
Ist schon solange her mit der Planung..

Ich komme übrigens doch alleine und könnte jmd aus Frankfurt mitnehmen + Bike.
Ich fahre aber mit Bike´s auf Dach immer nur 80-90 km/h, also dann nicht meckern, wenn es zu lange dauert


----------



## kroiterfee (4. November 2009)

ja essen ist ne gute frage. ich komme aus dem östlichsten zipfel sachsens. ist also schon ne ecke. mit essen wirds da schwer.

tanke vor ort?


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2009)

Macht euch mal keine Sorgen wegen essen, da kümmer ich mich drum.

Ich müsste nur wissen wie viele jetzt wirklich kommen damit ich planen kann!

*Also bitte nochmal durchzählen!*


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. November 2009)

1


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2009)

2 + 3


----------



## BOSTAD (4. November 2009)

4


----------



## kroiterfee (4. November 2009)

5


----------



## softbiker (4. November 2009)

5 ein halb


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. November 2009)

6


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (4. November 2009)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (4. November 2009)

9+10 (Andi-Y)


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. November 2009)

11


----------



## haha (5. November 2009)

ich falle raus, wurde für das wochenende eingespannt 
evtl. klappts aber noch kurzfristig.. hoffe ich


----------



## kroiterfee (5. November 2009)

wäre cool!


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. November 2009)

Na 12 Mann mit Nicolai müssten wir aber schon zusammenkriegen


----------



## BOSTAD (5. November 2009)

Guru wäre Nr. 12 oder?


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2009)

Nein ich bin Nr11 die 7 wurde übersehn.

Aber es kommt noch der Jürgen und der Richi mit, dann wäre wir 13 

Der Flugdöner(Flugrost) kommt auch mit fährt aber kein N sondern "nur" ein Cube 

Ich werde auch noch (versuchen) Claus und Edde zu motivieren, beides Helius ST Piloten.

Der ein oder andere bei uns ausm Verein kommt bestimmt auch noch mit.


----------



## h0tz (5. November 2009)

14 (+ evtl 15, aber auch kein Nicolai...)


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. November 2009)

neinneinnein...die Nr 7 wurde nicht übersehn,die gehört zu mir....deswegen 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. November 2009)

ok, dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2009)

Flomo 1283 ist noch ein weiterer Ufo ST Kandidat


----------



## kroiterfee (5. November 2009)

gürü, in meiner pm meinte ich natürlich nicht freitag vormittag sondern samstag. besteht die möglichkeit im laden zu pennen? hab keinen bock auf die org-kacke mit der jugendherberge... schlafsack hab ich ab jetzt im auto, da ich in 5 min in den urlaub starte.


----------



## BOSTAD (5. November 2009)

@kroiter
du weisst schon, dass die Frauen auf Gurus Bildern nicht im Laden wohnen!?


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2009)

Sei mir bitte nicht böse aber im Laden pennen geht leider nicht


----------



## kroiterfee (5. November 2009)

ok. dann penn i in der karre. bike im laden stehen lassen geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (5. November 2009)

aber nur mit preisschild! ;-)


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ok. dann penn i in der karre. bike im laden stehen lassen geht?



selbstverfreilich


----------



## softbiker (6. November 2009)

So ich hab mir jetze ein Zimmer im Birkenhof reserviert. 

Ich nehm die Adresse mit und kleb ein Zehner drann. Die müsst ihr dann nur dem Taxifahrer in die Hand drücken 

65,- ist echt gar nicht so übel. Muss nur nochmal fragen der 14. ist schon richtig oder? Ja manchmal bin ich ein bisl verplant.

Wie sieht das nu mit die Getränke aus. Muss ich da noch Gerstensaft mitbringen. Macht ja nich viel Sinn wenn am Ende jeder einen Kasten von seinem Gebräu dabei hat. Wäre glaub ich ein bisl zu viel des guten.

Ich könnt ja ein 1o oder 20er Keg-Fassl Tucher mit an den Start bringen


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2009)

jetzt ist es amtlich, Sie kommt auch


----------



## softbiker (6. November 2009)

Da hab ich ja nochmal Schwein gehabt. Dann muss ich wenigstens nicht im Bikini rummhüpfen


----------



## kroiterfee (7. November 2009)

ich bringe einen kasten lausitzer porter mit.


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja nochmal Schwein gehabt. Dann muss ich wenigstens nicht im Bikini rummhüpfen



Das sagst du doch nur so!?  Du willst es doch auch!


----------



## softbiker (7. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das sagst du doch nur so!?  Du willst es doch auch!



Ihr vielleicht aber nicht


----------



## kroiterfee (7. November 2009)

wann findet denn die tour statt? sa oder so? freu mich drauf! was gibtsn zu essen?


----------



## T.I.M. (8. November 2009)

Aaahhhh...ich seh grade das ihr euch auf den 14. geeinigt habt.
Ganz schlechte Sache, genau an dem Tag ziehen wir um...zwar nach Eppelheim, aber ich schau mal ob ich es dann am Sonntag kurz schaff vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. November 2009)

Shit.... wollte dir ja eigentlich beim Umzug helfen!


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wann findet denn die tour statt? sa oder so? freu mich drauf!


Von mir aus können wir Sa + So fahren.



kroiterfee schrieb:


> was gibtsn zu essen?



Das was man halt auf einen Grill so drauflegt 

Aber Grillen in November is schon ä bissi


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Von mir aus können wir Sa + So fahren.



Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei, die Frühschicht ruft 




guru39 schrieb:


> Aber Grillen in November is schon ä bissi



... im Sommer kann ja jeder grillen


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2009)

*Wann wollt ihr Samstags aufschlagen?*

Die Frage ist an die gerichtet die eine Weite Anreise haben!


----------



## Andi-Y (8. November 2009)

Vielleicht sollten wir auch mal nach dem Wetter schauen. - Klar auf eine Woche im Voraus ist das etwas schwierig aber vielleicht sollte man das Thema Sa oder So lieber erst ab Mi klären (da werden die Berichte genauer).

Habe kurze Anreise und würde beide Tage passend machen können, also halte ich mich mal zurück.

Andi


----------



## softbiker (8. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> *Wann wollt ihr Samstags aufschlagen?*
> 
> Die Frage ist an die gerichtet die eine Weite Anreise haben!



Also ich hab so 300 Ecken. Denke dann mal die Fahrt dauert so 3 Stunden.

Ich müsste jetzt nich unbedingt schon  um 11 auf Tour gehen. Aber so gegen 1 wär durchaus in Ordnung. 

Und ich denke wenn ihr noch ne Sonntag morgen Runde drehen wollt hängt dass ja von der jeweiligen Verfassung aufgrund des Vorabends ab. 

Ich muss zwischen 14 und 20 Uhr einchecken. Das heist nach der Tour ne schöne heisse Dusche und dann ab auf die Aftershowparty. So dachte ich mir das. Schließe mich da aber grundsätzlich der Mehrheit und natürlich dem Veranstalter an.


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2009)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir auch mal nach dem Wetter schauen. - Klar auf eine Woche im Voraus ist das etwas schwierig aber vielleicht sollte man das Thema Sa oder So lieber erst ab Mi klären (da werden die Berichte genauer).
> 
> Habe kurze Anreise und würde beide Tage passend machen können, also halte ich mich mal zurück.
> 
> Andi



Das Wetter sollte keine Rolle spielen. 


Ich fahre zwar auch nicht gerne im Regen aber das ist mir an diesem Wochenende dann auch egal


----------



## Flugrost (9. November 2009)

Guru, wenns Sa erst um 1300 losgeht, müssen wa dann vorher drei Stunden saufen?

...ich mach ja alles mit...


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Guru, wenns Sa erst um 1300 losgeht, müssen wa dann vorher drei Stunden saufen?
> 
> ...ich mach ja alles mit...



wer redet hier von "müssen" ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. November 2009)

Also wann ist nun die Tour?
Hab schon mein Fahrrad gewaschen für die Regentour!


----------



## Andi-Y (9. November 2009)

Dann nemm ich hald moi Tschobbeglas mit - da is mer s wedder dann ach egal :assi-pälzer:

Freu mich drauf,
Andi


----------



## "Sebastian" (9. November 2009)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> :assi-pälzer:



Den muss ich mir merken..


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Guru, wenns Sa erst um 1300 losgeht, müssen wa dann vorher drei Stunden saufen?
> 
> ...ich mach ja alles mit...



  

Du könntest auch erstmal meinen Laden wieder Reparieren, danach


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Also wann ist nun die Tour?
> Hab schon mein Fahrrad gewaschen für die Regentour!



Hi Lev,
das macht sinn  ich werde mein Baik auch erstmal putzen 

Gruß Guru.

PS: der Regen soll wärmer werden


----------



## kroiterfee (9. November 2009)

golden shower? 


ich hab fast 700km anfahrtsweg. keine ahnung. irgendwann sa mittag/vormittag.

also tour jetzt sa mittag... uff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (10. November 2009)

> :assi-pälzer:



wie sollte es auch sonst sein...


----------



## mtb_nico (10. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du könntest auch erstmal meinen Laden wieder Reparieren, danach


Öhm, ich glaube der ist erst nach dem Wochenende richtig kaputt...


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du könntest auch erstmal meinen Laden wieder Reparieren, danach



deshalb ja auch das


----------



## mtb_nico (10. November 2009)

Guru,.. ich komme auch noch und bringe meine Helius mit... Vielleicht findet das auch noch nen Platz im Kalender? 

Wann gehts nu eigentlich genau los. Tour so gegen 1300 ist klar. Aber der Puff muss doch auch noch begutachtet werden...  Ist das okay, wenn man so gegen 1030 dort aufschlägt oder hat er da seinen Betrieb noch nicht aufgenommen?


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2009)

Hier meine Öffnungszeiten


----------



## mtb_nico (10. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier meine Öffnungszeiten


Das nenne ich mal flexibel!


----------



## Levty (10. November 2009)

Genial, freue mich auf die Tour. 
Rainer, haste noch ein Shirt in M da? Wenn ja, dann würd ich das gerne reservieren!

Cheers.


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2009)

Puff Shirts sind leider aus, Passage habe ich natürlich noch, ich frage mich nur warum


----------



## Levty (10. November 2009)

Gut. Die finde ich besser!


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2009)

Ok, dann bekommst du 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir auch einen Bikini an und Lackstiefel, aber dann mit Fullface, hauptsache mein Bike ist drin



passt


----------



## Flugrost (10. November 2009)

Guru, weißt ja - reparieren is meine Leidenschaft. Nach DEM Kollateralschaden gips einiges zu tun - ich hab mir Hilfe besorgt ... 10A is dabei. Und Männer, bitte höflich - auch ein Fremdfabrikat!

Fliegeisen grüßt!

AKA und Swanie dabei?


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> AKA und Swanie dabei?



is n Froscharsch wasserdicht?


----------



## softbiker (11. November 2009)

besteht eigentlich Helm- und Schonerpflicht.

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mit meinem Snowboardhelm fahr oder ob ich doch mein gelöcherten Uvex mitnehm.


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2009)

ein Helm sollte selbsverständlich sein 


So, ich war grade beim Metzger und habe 40 Steaks für den Samstag bestellt, bringt also Hunger mit


----------



## BOSTAD (11. November 2009)

Und was sollen die anderen essen?


----------



## softbiker (11. November 2009)

Ja ich weis ja aber da bleibt der Stylfaktor einfach auf der Strecke.
Naja werd mal beide mitnehmen und je nach Wetterlage. 

Das Essen ist ja organisiert. Ich habe mich entschlossen kein Faß zu nehmen sonst gibts da Problems mit Gläsern etc. Hätte auch Plastikbecher nehmen können fällt mir grad so ein.

Ich bring dann 2 Kästen Augustiner Edelstoff mit.


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Puff Shirts sind leider aus, Passage habe ich natürlich noch, ich frage mich nur warum



Ich hab glaub ich ma nachgefragt wegs den grünen Shirts , haste davon noch eins in m?


----------



## Simbl (11. November 2009)

Moin! 

Bin der neue hier und am Samstag mach ich eure Steaks, also seit nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2009)

@Laufbursche of Puffness: kann dir gerne beim Steak´s bruzzeln helfen 

... werde krankheitsbedingt nicht an der Tour teilnehmen können wenn sich mein Zustand nicht bis Samstag verbessern sollte  (Erkältung ohne Schweinegrippe)
Da ich Euch ja aber trotzdem gerne kennenlernen würde, und die Bikes sowie das Puff bestaunen möchte, komme ich natürlich vorbei 

Gruß

Mario


----------



## softbiker (11. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... werde krankheitsbedingt nicht an der Tour teilnehmen können wenn sich mein Zustand nicht bis Samstag verbessern sollte  (Erkältung ohne Schweinegrippe)
> Mario



Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten !! 

Heid Abend a warms Bier owegschwoabt des vatreibt an jeden Katar.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten !!
> 
> Heid Abend a warms Bier owegschwoabt des vatreibt an jeden Katar.



am besten noch warm, gelle


----------



## kroiterfee (11. November 2009)

yippieh das wird supi. wie sah denn das puff-shirt aus? je nach dem wie kaputt ich von der anreise bin werd ich tour mitfahren oder bei den vorbereitungen unterstuetzen. muss ich mein helius putzen? ist total verdreckt nach mehreren ausfluegen ins zittauer gebirge. wieviel leute simma nu eigentlich? brauchts nochn kasten porter?


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> yippieh das wird supi. wie sah denn das puff-shirt aus? je nach dem wie kaputt ich von der anreise bin werd ich tour mitfahren oder bei den vorbereitungen unterstuetzen. muss ich mein helius putzen? ist total verdreckt nach mehreren ausfluegen ins zittauer gebirge. wieviel leute simma nu eigentlich? brauchts nochn kasten porter?



shit mein´s ist ja auch noch nicht geputzt 
ich werde ein 5l Fässchen Göcklinger Hausbräu mitbringen.


----------



## "Sebastian" (11. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich bring dann 2 Kästen Augustiner Edelstoff mit.



Jawoll, mein Lieblingsbier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. November 2009)

@Koiterdöner,
Bier is imma gut, also Mitbringen


----------



## kroiterfee (11. November 2009)

ist schwarzbier mit zucker. leicht bekoemmlich ballert aber ordentlich. ok. bring ich mit! mir bitte ebenfalls ein shirt reservieren. hast du das blaue trikot auch auf lager?


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist schwarzbier mit zucker. leicht bekoemmlich ballert aber ordentlich. ok. bring ich mit!



da bin ich aber gespannt drauf


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. November 2009)

könnte mir schmecken 

http://www.biertest-online.de/cgi-bin/show/ebs.pl?Bier=Lausitzer+Porter


----------



## softbiker (11. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> am besten noch warm, gelle



Ja Bua du lachst. Freilich warm. Des löst schee an Rotz damidsd wida durchatmen kannst.


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2009)

Das blaue Trikot habsch in L da!

Wenn noch wer was will, ich könnte morgen noch was bei der Ulla bestellen!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. November 2009)

Roiner ich komme vorbei, Radeln is aber net. 

Wann bei Dir ??


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2009)

Ach s´Gerdche is jo a do 

Komm einfach zwischen halb und dreiviertel vorbei


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. November 2009)

, allet klaa, also dann zwischen halb und dreiviertel.........


----------



## "Sebastian" (11. November 2009)

Gerd, ich kann ja bei dir durchklingeln wenn wir uns langsam auf den Rückweg machen, dann sollteste genau richtig zum grillen da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (11. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das blaue Trikot habsch in L da!
> 
> Wenn noch wer was will, ich könnte morgen noch was bei der Ulla bestellen!



Kene ma da mal a foddo eistelle vo dem zeisch damit i ma da a buidl macha ko.


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2009)

freilich.

vonne






hinne





meer do 

http://www.nicolai.net/products_de/e-clothing.html


----------



## BOSTAD (11. November 2009)

Das ist sooo fääääth , ich habs auch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. November 2009)

Alles klaa Basti.....


----------



## pfalz (11. November 2009)

So, Guru, hab Dein Woinemer gekaaft...wird e schöne Bierverkostung *freu*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. November 2009)

, wohl eher " Rudelsaufen ".............


----------



## Levty (11. November 2009)

Vor oder nach der Tour?
Wenn wir sprudelfreien Alkohol nehmen, also statt Bier Schnaps oder Whisky, dann könnte man das in unsere Camelbacks pumpen. Und während der Tour trinken.


----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2009)

Das bitte nicht.


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. November 2009)

methanol? soll auch flügel verleihen, hab ich gehört..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (12. November 2009)

Keine Sorge, Arminchen, hab eine neue Destilationsmaschine im Kellerstehen, damit kommt sogar auch noch das Ethanol weg


----------



## pfalz (12. November 2009)

MOONSHINE.....Yeeee-Haw


----------



## softbiker (12. November 2009)

HeHe heisst ja nich umsonst umgangsprachlich - SPRIT.

Aber ich denke wir warten damit bis nach der Tour. Nicht das einer das Navi dann nicht mehr lesen kann


----------



## BOSTAD (12. November 2009)

Ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt etwas Sorgen wegen der Tour, die hört sich so unschaffbar an. Habe echt bedenken, dass ich das in Eurem Tempo schaffen werde. Bin alles andere als fit. Aber probieren werde ich es. Fahre dann halt langsam und komme erst dann an, wenn die meisten schon unter dem Tisch liegen.

@ Guru Anfahrts-Adresse ist die auf deiner HP?
Uhrzeit 13.00 Uhr ? Könntest du bitte mir mal deine Hdynr. schicken oder gar veröffentlichen oder erreichen wir dich dann im Laden..??  falls ich das Puff nicht finde. Also nur im worst case, falls noch etwas unmittelbar vorher geklärt werden muss.
Meine Freundin hat mich gestern angeguckt als ich ihr gesagt habe, dass die Jungs aus´m Forum und ich den ganzen Samstag im Puff sind..


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt etwas Sorgen wegen der Tour, die hört sich so unschaffbar an. Habe echt bedenken, dass ich das in Eurem Tempo schaffen werde. Bin alles andere als fit. Aber probieren werde ich es. Fahre dann halt langsam und komme erst dann an, wenn die meisten schon unter dem Tisch liegen.



Mach dir mal deshalb keine Sorgen, ich war gestern auch mal wieder seit
2Wochen fahren und bin alles andere als fit  Dazu kommt auch noch das wir das kaum (oder gar nicht schaffen werden) in so einer großen
Gruppe, lustig wirds aber  






BOSTAD schrieb:


> @ Guru Anfahrts-Adresse ist die auf deiner HP?
> Uhrzeit 13.00 Uhr ? Könntest du bitte mir mal deine Hdynr. schicken oder gar veröffentlichen oder erreichen wir dich dann im Laden..??  falls ich das Puff nicht finde. Also nur im worst case, falls noch etwas unmittelbar vorher geklärt werden muss.
> Meine Freundin hat mich gestern angeguckt als ich ihr gesagt habe, dass die Jungs aus´m Forum und ich den ganzen Samstag im Puff sind..



Da brauchst du dir auch keine Sorgen machen!

Du kommst über die A5 und fährst am Heidelberger Kreuz Richtung Heidelberg, aber nur ein paar Meter, dann Richtung (Wieblingen) Eppelheim
die erste Abfahrt nach Eppelheim rein und dann an der Kreuzung auf der rechten Seite ist dann schon der Puff, ganz einfach!

http://www.wurzelpassage.de/diewurzelpassage/anfahrt/index.html


@Suffköppe,
ich lese hier nur noch Bier Bier Bier 

Man könnte sich auch mal gedanken über Salate und Nachspeisen machen.

z.B. Bierwurstsalat, Bieramisou, Bierauwelle oder Schwarzwälderbiertorte


----------



## pfalz (12. November 2009)

mir wär es wichtiger, wo es steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (12. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Man könnte sich auch mal gedanken über Salate und Nachspeisen machen.




Ich mache mir ständig Gedanken über Desserts.

Ich bringe einen Griechischen Salat mit. (Hoffentlich streikt Frauchen nicht)

Ach ja ich mag Bier nicht


----------



## softbiker (12. November 2009)

Naja mir ist das ja Wurst,
bring ich hald 2 Kästen Karamalz mit statt Edelstoff.

Außerdem dachte ich du hast das Dessert auch eingeladen. 
siehe


> jetzt ist es amtlich, Sie kommt auch



Aber wirf doch mal in die Runde was wir noch brauchen, dann schreibt hald jeder was er noch mitbringt. 
Wat weis ich, Geschirr, Besteck, jeder seinen eigenen Krug... ach gibt ja nur Flaschenware. 

Und Bostad du brauchst keine Angst haben ich bleib bei Dir.


----------



## BOSTAD (12. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Aber wirf doch mal in die Runde was wir noch brauchen, dann schreibt hald jeder was er noch mitbringt.




Baguette, Kroiterbutter  , Spacecookies, Würstl, noch mehr Salat (z.B. Nudelsalat oder besser Blattsalat) , ehm Zazicki, Ofenkartoffeln, Cremé freche´usw.

Was jetzt eigentlich mit Glühbums?


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Aber wirf doch mal in die Runde was wir noch brauchen, dann schreibt hald jeder was er noch mitbringt.
> Wat weis ich, Geschirr, Besteck, jeder seinen eigenen Krug... ach gibt ja nur Flaschenware.



Da sich in meiner Nähe ein Rewe Markt befindet können wir auch alles was wir brauchen dort kaufen, der Laden hat Samstags bis 22:00Uhr auf!

Und bitte kein Malzbier sondern Edelstoff


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. November 2009)

Wat is Glühbums ???


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Was jetzt eigentlich mit Glühbums?



Da schicke ich dann die "Laufburschen of Puffness"


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wat is Glühbums ???



Glühwein.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. November 2009)

Ah ja,  Danke .


----------



## haha (12. November 2009)

gebts dem guru bloß ken edelstoff.. der fängt dann an, nachts die dunkelheit zu fotografieren


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

das werden aber super Bilder, siehe unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (12. November 2009)

..euer Dräd ist super! 
Hätte ich ein Nicole, wär ich auch dabei.
Ich mach die Ola wenn ihr den Heiligenberg runterdonnert!

Viel spaß!


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

Es dürfen auch nicht Nicolaifahrer mit!

Ob wir den Heilgenberg schaffen weiss ich aber nicht, könnte zeitlich eng werden wenn es erst um 13:00Uhr an Puff losgeht.


----------



## Simbl (12. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da schicke ich dann die "Laufburschen of Puffness"


----------



## pfalz (12. November 2009)

> Hätte ich ein Nicole, wär ich auch dabei.



Üsch hab beides, hehehe


----------



## Dddakk (12. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ob wir den Heilgenberg schaffen weiss ich aber nicht, könnte zeitlich eng werden wenn es erst um 13:00Uhr an Puff losgeht.



Bin aber im Downhill eher ne Bremse, und Hardgetailt. 

Fahrt ihr am Sonntag auch noch ne Tour? Dann könnt ihr ja den Heiligenberg / WS dann machen. So zum Abbau der Promillchen.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. November 2009)

langsamfahrer bostad: da sind wir schon 2! den rewe koennen wir bei bedarf entern!


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

hab heut 2 Kisten davon gekauft


----------



## softbiker (12. November 2009)

Sach ma hier Frage an die Puffmutti.

Ich hab mal wieder schnell geschossen und mir ein neues XT-Schaltwerk gekauft und auch gleich so blaues Alu-Zeugs dranngebastelt.

Ich wollt hald mit´n bissl Bling-Bling aufwarten.

Jetzt steht mein Bike im Keller und ich hab so´n abge****ten Werfer mit langem Käfig erwischt.

Guru hast du einen XT-Werfer mit mittlerem Käfig (RD-M 771 GS) zurzeit ist der SGS drann.
Oder soll ich gleich ein Saint nehmen (R-DM 810 GS).
Hab hinten 11-34 und vorne 22-44.

So warte auf konstruktive Vorschläge.


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2009)

Hi Softy,
ich hoffe das ich dir am Samstach helfen kann, isch hab nochn GS 200 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (12. November 2009)

Wie wat son schickes Retro-Teil wills du mir anbauen


----------



## BOSTAD (13. November 2009)

Der Countdown läuft..
Termometer soll morgen 14 C° anzeigen. Bewölkt mit einzelnen schauern.

Also bitte heute abend alle die Abendbrotteller leer essen, sonst gibts mosche schlechtes Wetter.


----------



## Levty (13. November 2009)

Morgen wird gerockt.
Bei so einer soliden Truppe wirds eh ne gemütliche Tour


----------



## haha (13. November 2009)

mein neid sei mit euch. viel spass jungs, ich hoff sowas kommt nochmal zustande und ich hab dann auch zeit..


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2009)

schade das de nich kannst


----------



## haha (13. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> schade das de nich kannst



mir seh ma uns eh wieder in WiBe, hoff ich zumindest. dann gibts aber soviel edelstoff, dass du erst bei tagesanbruch dazu kommst, fotos zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (13. November 2009)

Ohhh, hab den Termin total verpennt.... naja trotzdem viel Spass euch allen!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (13. November 2009)

sehe ich das richtig, das es jetzt morgen um 13Uhr mit der Tour losgeht?

Hab zwar leider keine Zeit für die Party danach, würde aber dennoch ganz gerne ne Runde mit euch drehen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2009)

jep das siehst du richtig


----------



## G-ZERO FX (13. November 2009)

super...

das Wetter sollte auch mitspielen






Bis dann 

gruß


----------



## BOSTAD (13. November 2009)

Ah ok 13:00 Uhr gehts schon los, gut dann werde ich besser etwas früher dasein...


----------



## Simbl (13. November 2009)

Und ich muß (Klo)putze und grille...


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ah ok 13:00 Uhr gehts schon los, gut dann werde ich besser etwas früher dasein...



was heist hier schon, ich wäre gerne um 11:00Uhr los dann hätte ich euch auch was von HD zeigen können, aber egal es gibt ja 

Freu mich wie Sau


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. November 2009)

Isch glab isch helf dem Simbl ä bisl.......awwer des Klo putz isch net.....


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ......awwer des Klo putz isch net.....



Des is a Scheffsache


----------



## Simbl (13. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (13. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Des is a Scheffsache



Freilisch wenn du scho su a dufte Wasserpuste zum bikeatomisieren hast, dann wird der Kloputz ja ein Kinderspiel


----------



## Flugrost (14. November 2009)

So, Mädelz!

Spät aber immerhin, um 1100 gibts die erste Tour mit Lev als Guide, 1300+ die nächste.
Freue mich.
Fliegeisen grüßt.


----------



## BOSTAD (14. November 2009)

das Verhältnis zu deinen Angestellten erinnert mich irgendwie an die Autohändler Doku bei RTL..


----------



## Levty (14. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> So, Mädelz!
> 
> Spät aber immerhin, um 1100 gibts die erste Tour mit Lev als Guide, 1300+ die nächste.
> Freue mich.
> Fliegeisen grüßt.


Häää? Dachte das wird ne Privatveranstaltung!

Und Armin... unpassender können Anrufe garnicht sein  Oh man...


----------



## softbiker (14. November 2009)

So bin am abheben.

Müsste so um 12e landen. Grüße


----------



## Flugrost (14. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Häää? Dachte das wird ne Privatveranstaltung!
> 
> Und Armin... unpassender können Anrufe garnicht sein  Oh man...



Du verschläfst bestimmt.


----------



## Levty (14. November 2009)

Nein


----------



## Simbl (14. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> das Verhältnis zu deinen Angestellten erinnert mich irgendwie an die Autohändler Doku bei RTL..


 


Bin dort nicht angestellt, werd gezwungen unentgeldlich zu arbeiten


----------



## kroiterfee (14. November 2009)

saugeil hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> saugeil hier!



Jawoll


----------



## Levty (14. November 2009)

Ohja! Sehr geiler Tag gewesen heute 
Danke nochmal! -> vor allem an die knipserin!


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. November 2009)

War echt geil!!! 
Vielen Dank an Guru für die tolle Tour + das tolle Abendprogramm!! 
Schade das wir schon so früh gehen mussten.
Feiert noch schön weiter.
Hier noch paar wenige Foto´s:

Die Grillmeister:





Die Fachsimpler:





Kurz vor dem Abheben:















Klasse Bier:






Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## BOSTAD (14. November 2009)

Hehe coole Bilder,

ich habe einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf den Kalender.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. November 2009)

, Rainer hat ganz schön geschwitzt.........

Und ja, war ein geiler Tag, Danke an Guru.........


----------



## Flugrost (15. November 2009)

Alles richtig, heute - bis auf den Regen. (Schuld is der Roiner)

Großes Lob an Janine - wer so lange kalt kann, hat richtig Härte.
Merci.

Edith: Geschwitzt hat er der Roiner - verständlich, ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. November 2009)

So, meine 18 Stunden Arbeit heute sind vorbei. Hab heut öfter an Euch gedacht... da sich jedoch meine Arbeitsbereich auf über zwei Flusskilometer verteilte und ich an beiden Ufern überall mehrmals hin musste mag ich jetzt gar nicht wissen wie viele Kilometer ich heut mit meinem BMXTB abgespult habe. Mir tun meine Füße jedenfalls mehr weh wie nach ner Woche PdS.

Die Fotos sehn cool aus, war sicher ne tolle Ausfahrt und Stimmung aber Arbeit geht halt leider vor... weil das war ein Grossauftrag.


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2009)

@all

War eine echt gelungene Veranstaltung - Dank und großes Lob an die Orga, den Godfather of Puffness, den Grill-Simbl  , den Wettergott und alle Teilnehmer. Nicht zu vergessen natürlich Janine - sie hat ja schließlich nicht nur den Rainer zum Schwitzen gebracht  

Ein großes Extra-Dankeschön auch nochmal an unseren Tourguide Levty - war eine schöne Runde, das müssen wir wiederholen! 

Für die Statistiker unter Euch: die "große" Runde hatte insgesamt knapp 1.000hm, verteilt auf 34km Länge. Wobei einige meiner hm auf mehrmaliges Bergaufschieben am letzten "Foto-Session-Trail" zurückzuführen sind...

Apropos Foto-Session: Guru, isch hob mei Foddo vergesse!  Aber das bekomme ich ja sicher nochmal in elektronischer Form 

...und beim nächsten Mal will ich weniger Statisten sehen. Da stand viel zu viel Federweg am Rand der Strecke rum. Ziel und Ansporn für's nächste Mal: ein luftiger Action-Shot von jedem Teilnehmer


----------



## pfalz (15. November 2009)

Dem kann man sich nur anschließen!!! War eine Riesen-Gaudi, ausserdem auch Klasse, endlich mal die Gesichter zu den Forumnamen kennenzulernen!

Danke an Guru für die Orga und Location 

Danke an die Grillmeister fürs Grillen 

Danke an die Biermitbringer fürs Biermitbringen 

Danke an die Salat- und Kuchenmitbringer fürs Salat und Kuchenmitbringen (sonst hätt es der Sebastian nicht ausgehalten...) 

Danke an Janine (ich hoffe, mein abartig-Muffel-Jersey war zu ertragen...) und die Fotografen 

Danke an Alle, die da waren 

Danke an Petrus, dass es erst zum Ende geregnet hat 



> ..und beim nächsten Mal will ich weniger Statisten sehen. Da stand viel zu viel Federweg am Rand der Strecke rum. Ziel und Ansporn für's nächste Mal: ein luftiger Action-Shot von jedem Teilnehmer



Ich werde fleißig üben


----------



## BOSTAD (15. November 2009)

@ dirk,

jetzt wo ich dich mal live gesehen habe erkenne ich auch ganz deutlich die Ähnlichkeit zu deinem Profilbild.
Respekt wie du das alles gesprungen bist.
Ich hatte ne riesen Gaudhiiiii


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. November 2009)

Schade, dass ich von der Party nicht so viel mitbekommen habe... Das scheint ja noch richtig fett geworden zu sein 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir:







Die waren mit ihrem "schweren" Gerät einfach zu schnell für mein Kamera...









Nochmals Danke an Rainer für die geniale Organisation und das Treffen!


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> @ dirk,
> 
> jetzt wo ich dich mal live gesehen habe erkenne ich auch ganz deutlich die Ähnlichkeit zu deinem Profilbild.


 Paß' bloß auf!!!    



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Respekt wie du das alles gesprungen bist.


Naja, die NobbyNics ließen nicht mehr zu   



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich hatte ne riesen Gaudhiiiii


Dito!!!


----------



## Levty (15. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Naja, die NobbyNics ließen nicht mehr zu


Der Anlieger war im Weg, nicht?


----------



## Kaena (15. November 2009)

So...ein paar Pics hab ich schon fertig gemacht. Für den Kalender werde ich die nächsten Tage nochmals einige reinstellen und ihr könnt euch raussuchen, welches ihr gerne für das Kalenderschen wollt 
Das wird dann nochmals nachveredelt 
Werde sie allerdings nach der Auswahl wieder löschen, es sind schon sehr viele. Vielen Dank an euch Jungs und vor allem an das Mädel 





















Gerdsche, Gerdsche......

Die anderen sind auf meiner Seite, alla.


----------



## BOSTAD (15. November 2009)

Lol ich ******* mich weg, so ein Spass. Mir treibt Janina noch immer die Schamesröte ins Gesicht. Aber zum Glück sieht das nicht nur bei mir so aus.

Da sind einige sehr coole Bilder rausgekommen.. Danke Linda


----------



## G-ZERO FX (15. November 2009)

Hi,

auch meinerseits ein Dankeschön an die Organisatoren.  Auch wenns mich etwa 2sec nach dem Bild böse zerbröselt hat







Aber keine Angst, habe soweit keine Folgeschäden davongetragen.

Ihr könnt euch ja denken, wer in den nächsten tagen das "Schlagloch" in der Landung ausgefüllt hat.

Bis demnächst

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (15. November 2009)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Aber keine Angst, habe soweit keine Folgeschäden davongetragen.



Dann is ja gut.


----------



## BOSTAD (15. November 2009)

Ja, du hast uns einen ganz schönen Schrecken eingejagt.

@Linda sag mal, sieht das Commencalbanner nicht bissl doof aus in nem Nicolai-Kalender?


----------



## bachmayeah (15. November 2009)

Kaena schrieb:


> Gerdsche, Gerdsche......
> 
> Die anderen sind auf meiner Seite, alla.



der bernd ist auch immer in der nähe von ner netten "mieze" (letzteres als kompliment sehen)
wäre ja ideal gewesen, die reizende junge dame mit an den berg zu bringen....   das erklärt aber auch die anzahl der kerle auffem stuhl. scheint ja ein voller erfolg gewesen zu sein, gratulation.


----------



## pfalz (16. November 2009)

Gerd, was ist denn da los????? tststs


----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2009)

Leude, ihr könnt Euch auf dem "großen" Gruppenbild ja mal mit Namen verewigen (in Kaena's Fotoalbum "Bildbereich markieren" und einfach Euren Nickname eintragen). Dann hat jeder ein Gesicht zu den vielen Namen... ich habe damit schon mal angefangen.


----------



## landesolaf (16. November 2009)

Hast beim Fotoshooting wohl alle Namen vergessen, wa?


----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2009)

landesolaf schrieb:


> Hast beim Fotoshooting wohl alle Namen vergessen, wa?



Werde halt alt... 
Außerdem sollst Du arbeiten und nicht surfen


----------



## Kaena (16. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ja, du hast uns einen ganz schönen Schrecken eingejagt.
> 
> @Linda sag mal, sieht das Commencalbanner nicht bissl doof aus in nem Nicolai-Kalender?



Du hast recht. Muss mal schauen ob ich es wegschneiden kann. Lässt sich aber wahrscheinlich nicht bei jedem Bild vermeiden 

@ dangerousD: ist eine coole Idee mit den Namen. Ich hab extra keine dazu geschrieben, weil ich nicht wusste ob es jedem recht ist 

....und danke an alle


----------



## BOSTAD (16. November 2009)

landesolaf schrieb:


> Hast beim Fotoshooting wohl alle Namen vergessen, wa?



Irgendwie weiss ich nicht mehr so recht, ob ich mich von dir verabschiedet habe?? Warst ja schließlich den ganzen Abend mein Tischherr. 
Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## landesolaf (16. November 2009)

@Kaena: der Dank geht ja wohl eher an Dich.


----------



## Kaena (16. November 2009)

Hab mal wegen dem Banner ein bissel rumprobiert. Was meint ihr dazu?
(die andere Bea ist nur eine kleine Spielerei  )


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. November 2009)

Hmmm, das schwarz, ich weiß net,..................schreib doch einfach 

" Wurzelpuff " drauf.................


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

So, ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.

Ich lebe noch 

Die Party war richtig geil, und das ganze schreit nach Wiederholung 

Ein ganz großes Dankeschön auch an alle die mir geholfen haben dieses Event durchzuziehen 

Danke auch an euch, für euer zahlreiches erscheinen 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## softbiker (16. November 2009)

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr einmal ein WE Saalbach? Bei zahlreicher Anmeldung gibts bestimmt Rabatt im Spielberghaus.


----------



## Kaena (16. November 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Hmmm, das schwarz, ich weiß net,..................schreib doch einfach
> 
> " Wurzelpuff " drauf.................



Total geile Idee. Bin schon am basteln  Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. November 2009)

Gerne, bin schon gespannt wie es aussehen wird.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Leude, ihr könnt Euch auf dem "großen" Gruppenbild ja mal mit Namen verewigen



müsste etwas größer sein das Bild, da erkennt man ja fast keine Gesichter


----------



## BOSTAD (16. November 2009)

Kaena schrieb:


> Total geile Idee. Bin schon am basteln  Danke!




Mehr Fodooos!!!

Wie wäre es mit Nicolai auf dem Banner oder eben der Modellname?

Ich fände es auch klasse wenn man in einer Bildecke des Kalenders lesen könnte, wer da auf dem Bild steht und was das fürn Bike ist


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2009)

ich les nix, ich schreib nix, ich sach nix....
habt ihr gut gefeiert ohne mich.


----------



## WODAN (16. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich les nix, ich schreib nix, ich sach nix....
> habt ihr gut gefeiert ohne mich.



Schliesse mich Dir an 
Aber das nächste Mal hoffentlich 

Wann gibt es denn den Kalender?


----------



## Kaena (16. November 2009)

Hab das mal mit dem Schriftzug auf dem Banner ausprobiert. Sollte ja auch Werbung
für Gurus Laden sein 
Leider bekomm ich die Originalschrift nicht hin. Der Name des Fahrers und was es für ein Nicolai ist würde ich unter das Pic setzen, sonst ist zuviel Gedöns drin (meine Meinung)
Macht auch bitte Vorschläge, bei welchem Anbieter man gute Kalender bekommt.
Der Druck sollte gute Qualy haben und DinA3 sollten schon drin sein. Die restlichen Bilder
werde ich morgen abend hochjagen.
Bin offen für weitere Vorschläge!


----------



## softbiker (16. November 2009)

Kaena schrieb:


> Hab das mal mit dem Schriftzug auf dem Banner ausprobiert. Sollte ja auch Werbung
> für Gurus Laden sein
> Leider bekomm ich die Originalschrift nicht hin. Der Name des Fahrers und was es für ein Nicolai ist würde ich unter das Pic setzen, sonst ist zuviel Gedöns drin (meine Meinung)
> Macht auch bitte Vorschläge, bei welchem Anbieter man gute Kalender bekommt.



Klasse Linda.  Wenn du jetzt noch meinen bekifften Blick retuschieren könntest 

Finde den Schriftzug super. Muss ja nicht die Originalschrift sein.
Bin allerdings auch der Meinung dass wenn die Leute nach Wurzelpuff googlen irgendwo in der falschen Abteilung landen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. November 2009)

Ahh ja, viel besser als dieses Commerzialplakat.........


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. November 2009)

die gute sieht ja echt gut aus, da hab ich mit meinem Prono AM wohl echt was verpasst


----------



## trek 6500 (17. November 2009)

---- finde , man sieht zuviel vom mädel - und zu wenig von den bikes .... soll doch ein BIKE  kalender sein , kein playboy -  teil , oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (17. November 2009)

Dat war ja auch nur ein Beispielbild für das Zeugs mit dem Commencal-Banner.
Gibt ja auch schönere Bilder wo Rad und Frau gut zur Geltung kommen.


----------



## waschi82 (17. November 2009)

war ja wohl wieder super lustig beim GÜRÜ!?!?!?

und ich habs verpasst....super! nächstes jahr auf jeden fall.....(wenn ich keine uni hab hhmmmm...)


----------



## Kaena (17. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Dat war ja auch nur ein Beispielbild für das Zeugs mit dem Commencal-Banner.
> Gibt ja auch schönere Bilder wo Rad und Frau gut zur Geltung kommen.



Genau das gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben 
Die Jungs entscheiden selbst, welches Bild sie gerne hätten. Und da sieht man schon auf einigen auch deren Bike ganz gut 
Habe noch einige für die Auswahl hochgeladen, schaut sie euch auf meiner 
Seite an, entscheidet euch und teilt mir eure Auswahl mit.
Die sind jetzt noch relativ unbearbeitet und werden fertig in etwa so aussehen:





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/23807


----------



## Falco Mille (17. November 2009)

Leute, das war ja wohl eine geile Aktion. Genieße gerade die Fotos und bin traurig, dass ich keine Zeit hatte.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## dangerousD (17. November 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Leute, das war ja wohl eine geile Aktion. Genieße gerade die Fotos und bin traurig, dass ich keine Zeit hatte.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Bist wohl eher traurig, weil Du Dich nicht an Janine reiben durftest


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2009)

gibts #5639 auch in Farbe. Und kriech ich ne CD von den ganzen Fotos?


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bist wohl eher traurig, weil Du Dich nicht an Janine reiben durftest




 



softbiker schrieb:


> gibts #5639 auch in Farbe. Und kriech ich ne CD von den ganzen Fotos?









Klar gibts die auch noch in Farbe Softy  Und ne CD wird es auch dazu geben, versprochen 

Wenn du dir sicher bist das du dieses Bild willst ist das kein Problem 

Grüßchen Gürü.


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2009)

Ich befürchte fast dass in Farbe wieder mein bekiffter Blick gut zu erkennen ist.
#5636 finde ich von meinen Fotos am besten.

Beim Rest kann ich mich fast nich entscheiden. Da Pfälzer macht a guade Figur und das Foto mim Swany muss finde ich unbedingt mit dazu. Das Stiefelgelecke finde ich auch KLasse wobei da ist das Rad nicht so gut zu erkennen. Aber der N-Hoodie ist ja auch gut zu sehen. Wo sind die anderen Fotos vom Hochformt-Fotograf. Und vor allem wo sind die Fotos vom Nachwuchs?
Ach ja und das Foto auf dem die Petersilie so knurrt ist auch klasse.

Das Gruppenfoto ist auch super geworden. ******** das war einfach nur geil.


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> ********



awer echt 


Hab isch was verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (17. November 2009)

> Da Pfälzer macht a guade Figur



Danke :tiefe Verbeugung: 

der Alkohol...


----------



## dangerousD (17. November 2009)

Unser Softie hat recht, ein paar Bilder fehlen noch... sind die nix geworden, oder sprengt das den Rahmen des Albums (respektive die Arbeitskapazität der Bearbeiterin/des Bearbeiters)?

...und ich habe mich als erster für die CD angemeldet...hehehe


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Unser Softie hat recht, ein paar Bilder fehlen noch... sind die nix geworden, oder sprengt das den Rahmen des Albums (respektive die Arbeitskapazität der Bearbeiterin/des Bearbeiters)?
> 
> ...und ich habe mich als erster für die CD angemeldet...hehehe



Nene. Gell Isch haw das Poddo scho bei der Puffmutti hinterlegt.


----------



## BOSTAD (17. November 2009)

Hi Kaena,

ich nehme / hätte bitte auch gerne ne CD. Ich habe mich für das Bild 
5516 entschieden*.


Könnte man die Bilder in voller Größe nicht auf irgendeinen Server/ Homepage laden und mit Passwortzugang schützen?
*


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi Kaena,
> 
> ich nehme / hätte bitte auch gerne ne CD. Ich habe mich für das Bild
> 5516 entschieden*.
> ...



Schade Schade. Ich find der Latexheisshunger hat mehr Stil


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bist wohl eher traurig, weil Du Dich nicht an Janine reiben durftest



You made my day... 


Aber leider war ich ja selbst auch nicht dabei... schade aber arbeit geht halt mal vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferg (18. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Bin allerdings auch der Meinung dass wenn die Leute nach Wurzelpuff googlen irgendwo in der falschen Abteilung landen


Sicher? Schon mal probiert?  Rainer hats im Googleranking schon ganz nach vorne gebracht.... *lol*
http://www.google.de/search?q=wurzelpuff


----------



## Kaena (18. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> gibts #5639 auch in Farbe. Und kriech ich ne CD von den ganzen Fotos?



Ich mach die nächsten Tage eine CD mit den Bildern fertig, die ich schon ins jpg konvertiert habe. Die könnt ihr denn beim Gürü abholen 
Da sind einige mehr drauf, als ich in meiner Bildergalerie reingestellt habe.



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi Kaena,
> 
> ich nehme / hätte bitte auch gerne ne CD. Ich habe mich für das Bild
> 5516 entschieden*.
> ...



ist eingeloggt 
die Möglichkeit mit dem Server/Homepage hab ich leider nicht 



softbiker schrieb:


> Ich befürchte fast dass in Farbe wieder mein bekiffter Blick gut zu erkennen ist.
> #5636 finde ich von meinen Fotos am besten.
> 
> Beim Rest kann ich mich fast nich entscheiden. Da Pfälzer macht a guade Figur und das Foto mim Swany muss finde ich unbedingt mit dazu. Das Stiefelgelecke finde ich auch KLasse wobei da ist das Rad nicht so gut zu erkennen. Aber der N-Hoodie ist ja auch gut zu sehen. Wo sind die anderen Fotos vom Hochformt-Fotograf. Und vor allem wo sind die Fotos vom Nachwuchs?
> ...




Wegen den Hochform-Fodos musst du dich an Guru wenden, die hat er aus seinem Ladenrechner und schreibt schon Erpresserbriefe dazu (O-Ton) 
Die Bilder vom Nachwuchs gehen direkt an die Erzeuger, die kommen hier nicht rein 
Und deine Auswahl hab ich registriert.


----------



## Levty (18. November 2009)

Sehr geil hier 
Bitte weitermachen! 

Und wann kommt der Lapierre Kalender?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. November 2009)

......Popcorn ?......mampf.....


----------



## Kaena (18. November 2009)

so.....die ersten zwei sind fertig 
Wenn euch irgendetwas daran nicht gefällt, bitte melden 
Und wo bleiben die anderen?
Monatsauswahl ist auch noch frei , der Dezember ist aber schon
in fester Kräuterhand 
Und bitte bleibt bei eurer Auswahl, sonst muss hier noch an meinem PC festwachsen


----------



## BOSTAD (18. November 2009)

Ich bin total zufrieden  Ich nehme den April, mein Geburtsmonat 

PS: Wer isn der coole Typ da oben??


----------



## softbiker (18. November 2009)

Der Öko in der grünen Jacke möchte den Juni


----------



## Ferg (18. November 2009)

btw.
ich hab noch ´n paar Fotos vom Samstag hier rumliegen.
möcht die jemand haben  (für Originalauflösung - klick das Bild ;-) )


----------



## BOSTAD (18. November 2009)

Saucoole Bilder ich finde alle geil..

Alter Schwede Levty.. wo willst du denn hin mit dem Bike?


----------



## fuzzball (18. November 2009)

oh man wies aussieht hattet ihr richtig viel Spaß, dass beste ist der Blick des nicht mehr ganz taufrischen jungen Mannes 


Kaena schrieb:


>





Kaena schrieb:


>


finde ja gut, dass ihr Werbung für einen anderen klasse Bikeshop macht 

vg aus der Ferne

PS: hoffentlich wiederholt ihr sowas nächstes Jahr bei erträglicheren Temperaturen (20 Grad +)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. November 2009)

Hi Freg,
sau geile Bilder 

Wo ich aber spontan Lachen musste war deine Signatur " Bikedealer" und so, das da ein Piaggio Händler aufpoppt


----------



## softbiker (18. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Saucoole Bilder ich finde alle geil..
> 
> Alter Schwede Levty.. wo willst du denn hin mit dem Bike?



Der Lefty hatn Frosch. Sowas hüpft doch immer oder? Das liegt in den Genen


----------



## pfalz (18. November 2009)

Üsch nehm den März!!!

Muss mich nur noch für ein Bild entscheiden...


----------



## Ferg (18. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wo ich aber spontan Lachen musste war deine Signatur " Bikedealer" und so, das da ein Piaggio Händler aufpoppt


Oh sch... ich musste dringend mein Profil überarbeiten.
Hab gerade gesehen ich wohnte auch noch in Reilingen  Das is schon ne Weile her


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2009)

Subba 

Hast du auch noch nen Direktlink zu deiner Fotoseite?


----------



## Levty (18. November 2009)

Hey Ferg, abartig geile Bilder 

Und ich kann nichts dafür. Das Bike kann einfach nicht anders 

Danke für den Fotofinger


----------



## dangerousD (18. November 2009)

@ferg
Coole Bilder - machen echt was her  Danke!

@kaena
Für mich dann bitte #5525, und zwar im Juli 
Danke fein!


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2009)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch einer einzelnen Person hab ich jetzt auch mal
ein paar Bilder hochgejuckelt, is im Rennratt Forum, Reaktionen gibt es auch schon 

Hier mein Lieblingspic 





Hier der Link: http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/sets/view/4925


----------



## BOSTAD (19. November 2009)

Lol die Frage ist nur, was sie uns hier zeigen möchte ?? 1 sec noch??





Ich finde die Reaktion von den Laktosehuntern aus den Schmalspurforum zu lustig. Alle schon sooo erwachsen und niemand kann auf einmal was mit solchen Bildern anfangen... hahah die Unterschiede zu den Kommentaren im mtb-forum sind sehr markant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaena (19. November 2009)

@Ferg: auch von mir ein ganz dicker 
Dein neues Weitwinkel und die Blitze machen sich richtig gut.
Das Licht und die Blitzleistung ist top.
Da müssen wir demnächst noch mal ein (etwas längeres) Shooting am Hausberg ausmachen.
Sonntag, wenn Wetter ist?


----------



## Levty (19. November 2009)

Kaena schrieb:


> Sonntag, wenn Wetter ist?


Regen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. November 2009)

Nächsten SO wäre ich dabei, wenn ich darf................


----------



## Joerg_1969 (19. November 2009)

Auch wenn ich nur auf einem Bild (und dem Gruppenfoddo) zu sehen bin, absolut hammergeile Bilder 

Und dabei wollte ich doch auch mal in einen Kalender... Muss ich mir wohl doch ein sprungtauglicheres Nicolai holen und üben, üben, üben...


Ach ja, eine CD mit den Bildern hätte ich auch gerne (und trotzdem einen Kalender).


----------



## Kaena (19. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Regen


----------



## Ferg (19. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Subba Hast du auch noch nen Direktlink zu deiner Fotoseite?


Jepp, natürlich:
http://www.ferg.de


> Da müssen wir demnächst noch mal ein (etwas längeres) Shooting am Hausberg ausmachen.
> Sonntag, wenn Wetter ist?


Da wär ich doch dabei! Hoffentlich klappt es diesmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (19. November 2009)

Gibts vielleicht noch Fotos von der oberen Strecke?
Langsam hab ich Blut geleckt an den Bildern hier


----------



## BOSTAD (19. November 2009)

Ich  suche die ganze Zeit das Bild kurz bevor ich Linda fast umgblasen hätte.. Das muss ein toller Gesichtsausdruck sein.


----------



## Ferg (19. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Gibts vielleicht noch Fotos von der oberen Strecke?
> Langsam hab ich Blut geleckt an den Bildern hier


Sorry das von dir is nix geworden, ihr wart zu dicht hintereinander da kam selbst mein Blitz nimmer mit, mit nachladen


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2009)

ich hatte ja auch gedacht das vielleicht eins von mir dabei is


----------



## Levty (19. November 2009)

Du warst zu alt für das Bild, roiner


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. November 2009)

Ooooh, das war jetzt gemein.......................


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ooooh, das war jetzt gemein.......................



Das bin ich doch von dem gewohnt 

@Gerdche, 
Sonntach steht?!


----------



## pfalz (19. November 2009)

Sunndach konn isch wahrscheinlisch leider net


----------



## Simbl (19. November 2009)

Bin Sonntag auch dabei wenn mich der kleine endlich wieder schlafen lässt. Samstag mittag muß ich sowieso arbeiten


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2009)

Sonntag soll es Regnen  Aber wir Shutteln ja eh nur, dann is des egal.

Wir sollten in unser Forum zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (19. November 2009)

Sonntag regnet es nicht weil ich da endlich wieder fahren will


----------



## softbiker (19. November 2009)

Hey wieso haben wir nicht geshuttelt? Isch hätte mei Bike einfach beim Gerdsche hinten auf die Pritschen hauen sollen, anstatt mit leerem Bauch diese Strapazen auf mich zu nehmen. 
Aber runter hat dafür dann ein bissl entschädigt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. November 2009)

Jaa schon, wäre aber unfair den anderen gegenüber gewesen.......


----------



## softbiker (19. November 2009)

wieso? den wär das gar nicht aufgefallen so weit hinten wie ich gehächelt hab


----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2009)

mein gel hat dein überleben gesichert.


----------



## softbiker (19. November 2009)

Oh ja. Ohne das hät ich es echt nimma geschafft.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. November 2009)

so ihr atzen,

von mir auch noch ein nachbrenner: geile sache! danke an guru und die grilltruppe für die super zeit in eppelheim und umgebung.  hat spass gemacht auch wenn das wetter nicht so mitspielte.

guru: kohle ist raus für die handschuhe! 

linda: danke für die bilder! ich wäre gern monat dezember... gibts das bild wo mir der nikolaus mein bike klauen will auch in richtig gross? dürfte ja dann auf der cd mit drauf sein..


----------



## Kaena (20. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> linda: danke für die bilder! ich wäre gern monat dezember... gibts das bild wo mir der nikolaus mein bike klauen will auch in richtig gross? dürfte ja dann auf der cd mit drauf sein..



gerngeschehen 
Was für ein Foddo hast du von dir ausgesucht? Das s/w mit rot, oder willst du ein anderes? Den Dezember hast du fest 
Auf der CD werden sich natürlich die Pics in Originalgröße befinden, da kannst du dir ein Poster davon machen lassen


----------



## kroiterfee (20. November 2009)

supi! ich nehm alles wo ich oder die gruppe drauf sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaena (22. November 2009)

Mr. Juli + Mr. Dezember sind fertig


----------



## BOSTAD (22. November 2009)

nice !


----------



## Kaena (22. November 2009)

Dezember die zweite.... Mit dickem Dank an Ferg fürs Bild


----------



## BOSTAD (22. November 2009)

Hi Kaena von mir gibts auch ein Bild in Action von Ferg, könntest du mir bitte auch so eins zaubern... Wäre klasse!!


----------



## Levty (22. November 2009)

Ich tauge ja mal null als Wetterfee, da habt ihr nochmal Glück gehabt heute 

Kann man die Bilder irgendwo sehen? Hätte gerne das vom Wursti im Anlieger, das sah bombe aus!

Cheers


----------



## guru39 (22. November 2009)

Hi Lev,
ich hab das Bild das du sehen wolltest da geparkt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6571213#post6571213


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. November 2009)

@kaena

 Danke - sieht sehr geschmeidig aus!  Ick freu mir schon uff'n kompletten Kalendaa, wa!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (23. November 2009)

gürü,

hat dich die kohle erreicht?


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2009)

jep, war heute druff  Danke.


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2009)

Ferg schrieb:


>



Ich wäre dafür das wir dieses Bild als Deckblatt für den Kalender nehmen,
wenn der Ferg einverstanden ist.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Kaena (24. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hi Kaena von mir gibts auch ein Bild in Action von Ferg, könntest du mir bitte auch so eins zaubern... Wäre klasse!!



Hab nochmal dein Bild mit Action nachgewürzt 
Ich lade es aber nicht nochmals hoch, lass dich überraschen


----------



## Stagediver (24. November 2009)

@ guru und das Talent hinter der Kamera


Weltklasse Bilder. Ich bin begeistert

Ich möchte mich jetzt natürlich an den lustigen Kommentaren im RR-Forum laben.... nur find ich dort nüschd 

schick mir doch bitte den link


MfG
Ingolf


----------



## DJT (24. November 2009)

Ist der Kalender dann auch für gernbabeigewesene erhältlich? 
Oder nur für die "Models" persönlich?


----------



## pfalz (24. November 2009)

@stagediver

such mal im Album den user 'helius'


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> @ guru und das Talent hinter der Kamera
> 
> 
> Weltklasse Bilder. Ich bin begeistert
> ...





PS: der Grinsekopp is Klickbar 



DJT schrieb:


> Ist der Kalender dann auch für gernbabeigewesene erhältlich?
> Oder nur für die "Models" persönlich?



wenn du willst bekommst du einen


----------



## DJT (24. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> wenn du willst bekommst du einen



Wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. November 2009)

Naja, du bekommst ne Kalender, wenn du willst


----------



## DJT (24. November 2009)

Wenn Du die Augen so verdrehst will ich keinen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. November 2009)

Gut, ich nehme Ihn........


----------



## Stagediver (24. November 2009)

@ pfalz

Vielen Dank.... ich kann mich kaum halten


----------



## Stagediver (24. November 2009)

Yeahhh

Was für geile Kommentare da drüben am anderen Ufer.
....ähhh, ich meine natürlich im anderen Forum.

Da habt ihr ja mal was losgetreten Jungs
Es wird kritisiert, gemault und analysiert.
Aber es sind auch ein paar echt coole Reisser dabei.

Ich schiff mich gleich ein
Ich hau mich in Dreck... Is das Geil... Ich wurde hier noch nie so belustigt

Alle daumen nach oben


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür das wir dieses Bild als Deckblatt für den Kalender nehmen,
> wenn der Ferg einverstanden ist.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?



#Dafür!

Dann ist wenigstens mein Rad mit im Kalender


----------



## softbiker (25. November 2009)

stagediver schrieb:


> yeahhh
> 
> was für geile kommentare da drüben am anderen ufer.
> ....ähhh, ich meine natürlich im anderen forum.
> ...



wo?


----------



## kroiterfee (25. November 2009)

das wüsste ich auch gern. hab jedoch keine lust alle 250 fotos anzusehen was denn da jetzt drunter steht.


fergs deckblatt: ok!


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. November 2009)

Deckblatt 

Die Kommentare beschränken sich auf ein paar wenige Bilder.

Fazit der Kommentare: fast jeder findet sie schei$$e, aber jeder schaut sie sich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> wo?



Da!



guru39 schrieb:


> PS: der Grinsekopp is Klickbar


----------



## Ferg (25. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> wenn der Ferg einverstanden ist.


Klar isser das!


----------



## Stagediver (25. November 2009)

@ softbiker

http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photosets/view/4925

Grüsse


----------



## softbiker (25. November 2009)

Die sind alle nur neidisch weil ihre Beinchen nicht so schön glatt rasiert sind wie die von unserem Modell. 
Und mal ehrlich, wen interessierts was sie Latzhosenknaller da über uns denken?


----------



## pfalz (25. November 2009)

> Latzhosenknaller


----------



## Stagediver (25. November 2009)

Interessiert niemanden ernsthaft.
Aber der Unterhaltungswert ist top 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (25. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Latzhosenknaller


der is gut


@guru: hab Dein "" wohl falsch gedeutet, hihi
Ich dachte erst es ist evtl. nicht erwünscht.
Egal


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Dezember 2009)

gibt es schon einen Termin für das Erscheinungsdatum des Kalenders ??


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Dezember 2009)

sehr geile aktion und cole bilder!!!


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2009)

Sacht mal jungs, hat einer seine O Brille bei mir liegen lassen.


----------



## pfalz (1. Dezember 2009)

schwarze M-frame mit blauer Scheibe?


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2009)

jep mit "Carbonimitatrahmen"?


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> gibt es schon einen Termin für das Erscheinungsdatum des Kalenders ??



Leider noch nicht, weil sich manche noch nicht gemeldet haben welches Bild sie wollen!

gelle Pfalz


----------



## pfalz (1. Dezember 2009)

kumm gleich mim Andi vorbei


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2009)

@Pfalz,

meine Auswahl


----------



## pfalz (1. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2009)

das Überlebst du 

Beim 2ten hat übrigens Swany das beleuchtete Bier erfunden  schade das mans nicht leuchten sieht


----------



## BOSTAD (1. Dezember 2009)

Das zweite ist wirklich saustark


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das zweite ist wirklich saustark



ich lasse es noch absegnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und dann ab dafür 

es wurde abgesegnet


----------



## pfalz (1. Dezember 2009)

*Lindaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!*

rette mich....













tja, da hab ich mich heute wohl zu Weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> tja, da hab ich mich heute wohl zu Weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt



definitiv


----------



## pfalz (1. Dezember 2009)

dann muss ich mir doch noch schnell eines aussuchen *SCHWITZ*


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Dezember 2009)

möge linda doch noch da slicht leuchten lassen.


----------



## Levty (1. Dezember 2009)

Haha, Bekloppte auf einem Haufen. Da fühlt man sich doch wohl


----------



## Kaena (2. Dezember 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> *lindaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!*
> 
> rette mich....
> 
> ...








stell dich nicht so an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde ja man muss die zwei Bilder untereinander im Zusammenhang sehen.




Der erste Gesichtsausdruck mit der Zunge und der dicken Backe und der Blick vom swany sprechen eigentlich Bände. Die zwei Fotos für sich allein sind schon ein Story. Ein happy end wäre es noch wenn man als drittes Foto noch dass N sieht auf dem einfach nur noch die Klamotten hängen -> so Schuhe davorstehen Knieschoner am Lenker und vielleicht noch ne Lümmeltüte überm Bremsgriff 

Saugeile Kurzgeschichte!


----------



## Kaena (3. Dezember 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich finde ja man muss die zwei Bilder untereinander im Zusammenhang sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 werde am We mal an der Lovestory basteln


----------



## pfalz (3. Dezember 2009)

ja klar, der softie muss auch noch in gleiche Kerbe schlagen...


----------



## softbiker (3. Dezember 2009)

Nu hab dich nicht so. Vielleicht wird dein stilles Talent ja hierdurch noch entdeckt


----------



## Kaena (8. Dezember 2009)

Sorry..... hab ein bissel viel um die Ohren, aber euer Kalender hab ich noch nicht vergessen 
Zu der Lovestory bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen, aber ein paar andere
habe ich schon fertig, ich hoffe die sind okay 
Für den Pfalz hab ich mal das ausgesucht:





und dann noch die beiden:


----------



## aufgehts (8. Dezember 2009)

huch...das mädel im schwarzen dirndel is mir nich ganz geheuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (8. Dezember 2009)

linda das ist einfach großartig.


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2009)

Kaena schrieb:


> Sorry..... hab ein bissel viel um die Ohren, aber euer Kalender hab ich noch nicht vergessen
> Zu der Lovestory bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen, aber ein paar andere
> habe ich schon fertig, ich hoffe die sind okay
> Für den Pfalz hab ich mal das ausgesucht:



is schon Ok  




Kaena schrieb:


>



welcher Monat ist das 

Gruß Gürü


----------



## Kaena (9. Dezember 2009)

aufgehts schrieb:


> huch...das mädel im schwarzen dirndel is mir nich ganz geheuer...


die beißt net 



softbiker schrieb:


> linda das ist einfach großartig.



danke dir! 



guru39 schrieb:


> is schon Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kannst du mich auch daheim fragen


----------



## softbiker (9. Dezember 2009)

Kaena schrieb:


> die beißt net
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde sagen die Strenge des Fotos entweder November oder Februar


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar november.


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> november.



Eingedost! 


Wenn jemand was dagegen hat möge er sich jetzt melden, oder für immer schweigen


----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich finde ja man muss die zwei Bilder untereinander im Zusammenhang sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So recht?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Dezember 2009)




----------



## softbiker (10. Dezember 2009)

Jow. 

So Pfälzer. Beweismaterial im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes eingetütet. 

Da kommts ihr zwoa jetz nima raus aus der Gschicht.


----------



## Levty (10. Dezember 2009)

xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (10. Dezember 2009)

Au mann ^^


----------



## Flugrost (10. Dezember 2009)

hehe...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Dezember 2009)

@ Pfalz:  Was ist das für ne kurze THOR-Hose???


----------



## pfalz (11. Dezember 2009)

so wenig -lächerlich-  ? das kann ja gar nicht ich gewesen  

@pyro:

Das ist eine Thor STATIC-PANT, kann man abzippen. Das untere Teil ist sehr auf Motocross ausgelegt (mit einer Art Innenhose, ähnlich einer Skihose, daher auch wintergeeignet). Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (12. Dezember 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> so wenig -lächerlich-  ? das kann ja gar nicht ich gewesen
> 
> @pyro:
> 
> Das ist eine Thor STATIC-PANT, kann man abzippen. Das untere Teil ist sehr auf Motocross ausgelegt (mit einer Art Innenhose, ähnlich einer Skihose, daher auch wintergeeignet). Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden...




Dann hab ich doch das selbe Modell, nur anderes Baujahr:








Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Hose und zu MX kann ich die auch gebrauchen. Passt auch super zum Nicolaitrikot... wenn ich mit Nicolai Bike unterwegs bin.


----------



## Kaena (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Monat Mai ist fertig


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Dezember 2009)




----------



## BOSTAD (13. Dezember 2009)

Wuhuuuuuu  heul


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Dezember 2009)

..........., saug*** Linda......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (13. Dezember 2009)

Extragoil, Linda!


----------



## Kaena (13. Dezember 2009)

Danke euch 
Das letzte Kalenderblatt ist fertig, warte nur noch auf Fergs Frontblatt.
Dann geht es ab zum Druck. Hoffe, das der Anbieter was taugt.


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2009)

Harte Sache


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2009)

Wir wollten heute Abend die Kalender bestellen, wer will einen?

Bitte durchzählen!

1.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2009)

2


----------



## softbiker (17. Dezember 2009)

3. + 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (17. Dezember 2009)

5.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Dezember 2009)

6


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Dezember 2009)

7


----------



## Andi-Y (17. Dezember 2009)

ich: 8
Pfalz: 9 (Nachdem er so gut getroffen wurde...)


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich: 10
Landesolaf: 11


----------



## h0tz (17. Dezember 2009)

12


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Dezember 2009)

gibts zum kalender dann auch die langersehnte bilder cd?


----------



## pratt (18. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wir wollten heute Abend die Kalender bestellen, wer will einen?



Was kostet denn der Kalender inkl. Versand (innerhalb Deutschland)?


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gibts zum kalender dann auch die langersehnte bilder cd?



Dafür schickst du mir bitte einen Frankierten und Wattierten Umschlag.





pratt schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der Kalender inkl. Versand (innerhalb Deutschland)?



Der Kalender wird ca. 25 kosten, inkl. Versand.






Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> 5.



Hi Jörg,
leider konnten wir das Deckblatt von Ferg nicht nehmen da die Qualität nicht ausreichend war, möchtest du trotzdem einen Kalender?


----------



## softbiker (18. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es denn auch einen fürn Kalle ?
Und ich schicke dir auch einen wattierten und frankierten Umschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Dezember 2009)

wie gross wird der kalender denn? und welches deckblatt hat er jetzt? wie gross soll der gefütterte umschlag sein? kannst auch alles irgendwo als zip-datei im netz hochladen. wäre vielleicht einfacher...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (18. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> leider konnten wir das Deckblatt von Ferg nicht nehmen da die Qualität nicht ausreichend war, möchtest du trotzdem einen Kalender?



Aber selbstverfreilich! Und wenn es nur aus Neid ist, dass ich beim Shooting nicht dabei war

An der Bilder-CD hätte ich übrigens auch Interesse...


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2009)

Der Kalender wird Din A 3. Der Umschlag sollte so groß sein das eine
CD bzw. DVD rein passt. Von Zip Dateien hab ich leider keinen Plan.

Deckblatt wird das hier, nur in vernünftiger Qualy





vielleicht wird das Deckblatt aber auch noch geändert, da das Kalender erstellen gestern nicht so recht geklappt hat und Linda noch mal was ändern muss.


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2009)

Der Kalender is bestellt und das Deckblatt wurde auch noch geändert!


----------



## Flugrost (18. Dezember 2009)

und wie?


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2009)

sowas in der Art, nur bessa


----------



## Flugrost (20. Dezember 2009)

OK, ich meine  zu wissen welches - und kein anderes, *g*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Dezember 2009)

,.......Ihr meint doch nicht etwa das .....sie kniet usw. .......


----------



## Flugrost (20. Dezember 2009)

Gönau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (20. Dezember 2009)

Die zensierte oder die "18er" Version?


----------



## Ölfuss (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr Verrückten, 

habe mich hier jetzt komplett durchgekämpft samt Alben. Sehr unterhaltend 
Mein altes Votec soll bald ausgedient haben, jetzt weiß ich, warum es ein Nicolai werden soll

Gruss an alle


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Verrückten,
> 
> habe mich hier jetzt komplett durchgekämpft samt Alben.



Du musst schon schön durchgeknallt sein


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Dezember 2009)

,.....die " Durchgeknallten " sind mir am liebsten !


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2009)

mir auch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Dezember 2009)

Bevor es noch untergeht........*Frohe Weihnachten*.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Dezember 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Bevor es noch untergeht........*Frohe Weihnachten*.......



Von Linda und mir auch!





Schöne Weihnachten und nen gude Rutsch 

alla.


----------



## waschi82 (24. Dezember 2009)

Merry Christmas ihr Luschen !


----------



## Stagediver (24. Dezember 2009)

Lasst es euch gut gehen über die Feiertage.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsch Euch auch noch schöne Feiertage und viel Zeit zum Biken... driftet gut rüber übern Jahreswechsel und bleibts gesund. Bei mir beginnt ab Samstag die heisseste Phase des Jahres, ich werde erst wieder 2010 Zeit zum biken haben...

Guru, Dir auch weiterhin viel Erfolg und Kundschaft in der Wurzelpassage. Vielleicht gibt es so ein Treffen ja mal wieder und dann zu einem Termin der auch bei mir passt.


----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke Pyromane  

@Die die auf den Kalender warten,
heute sind Kaldender gekommen, leider aber die falschen 

Ich habe das aber geklärt, die richtigen müssten dann ende der Woche da sein, also nächstes Jahr


----------



## guru39 (5. Januar 2010)

> Ihr Auftrag wurde leider fälschlicherweise vertauscht und ist nach Österreich versandt worden. Ich habe diese Kundin auch schon ausfindig gemacht und Sie sendet Ihre Kalender direkt an Sie.


----------



## softbiker (5. Januar 2010)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob Sie nich noch mehr vertauscht haben. 
Ham wohl im Silvesterrausch verpackt


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2010)

*Yeahhhhhhh, sie sind da*


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2010)

?euro?


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2010)

25 bei Versand, 20 bei mich direkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 25â¬ bei Versand, 20â¬ bei mich direkt.



aach das geht aba. 
muss mal wandflÃ¤che schaffen,- dann order ich auch einen.


----------



## h0tz (10. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön, dass die nun da sind 

Guru, kann ich dir meine Adresse senden, oder gibts da noch ein offizielleres Posting für die, die einen Kalender geschickt haben möchten?
Deine Bankdaten hätte ich noch...


----------



## pfalz (10. Januar 2010)

Hier möchte ich mal für den geilomatigen Kalender ein

*FETTES DANKE*

an die Knipse und den Puffvadder




Ich habe ihn schon


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Januar 2010)

......na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2010)

h0tz schrieb:


> Sehr schön, dass die nun da sind
> 
> Guru, kann ich dir meine Adresse senden, oder gibts da noch ein offizielleres Posting für die, die einen Kalender geschickt haben möchten?
> Deine Bankdaten hätte ich noch...



Hi Hütz,
ja schicke mir einfach deine Adresse und Überweise das Geld, am Mittwoch
geht dann die erste Fuhre zur Post.

Wer schnell genug ist, kann noch dabei sein am Mittwoch 

Gruß Gürüleinchen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Januar 2010)

Ick hol´ mir meinen persöhnlich, vorrausgesetzt ich bekomm´ noch einen.

Bei der Nachfrage, gibt es noch die Chance einen zu bekommen ??


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2010)

mutt du schnell sein


----------



## softbiker (14. Januar 2010)

Yeah! Die Members-Issue ist gerade bei mir angekommen.

Möchte mal ein Dankenschön loswerden an dich Rainer und Linda, es hat viel Spaß gemacht was man denke ich auch am Kalender sieht. 

Er ist echt klasse geworden. Ich hab ihn schon bei mir in der Kanzlei in die Lobby hängen müssen.

Also vielen lieben Dank auch für eure Mühe und ein großartiges Projekt dass sich vielleicht heuer in irgendeiner Weise wiederholen lässt.

Best Grüße Michi


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn schon bei mir in der Kanzlei in die Lobby hängen müssen.



Da hätte ich gerne ein Bildchen von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tz (14. Januar 2010)

Kalender war heute auch bei mir in der Post 
Super Ding, DANKE


----------



## Joerg_1969 (15. Januar 2010)

Auch bei mir war der Kalender gestern in der Post 

Dickes Danke an Guru & Linda


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Januar 2010)

gürü haste noch einen kalender?


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> gürü haste noch einen kalender?



ich dachte schon du fragst nie  klar doch


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Januar 2010)

sehr gut. bin nur dienstlich auf achse und hab daher keine möglichkeit zu überweisen. leg bitte einen zurück. danke!


----------



## dangerousD (17. Januar 2010)

Ich habe meinen noch nicht bekommen  Dabei ist doch der Januar schon fast vorbei  Das macht mich soooo traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (17. Januar 2010)

Ich will doch auch einen..

findet man die Bankverbindung auf deiner HP???


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs,
als ich letzten Mittwoch die Päckchen zur Post gebracht habe bin ich fast aus den Latschen gekippt das die 7 für den Versand wollten.

Ich hoffe das ihr Verständniss dafür habt das ich 2 aufschlagen muss, also 27 statt 25.

@dangerousD,
dein Kalender ist am Mittwoch mit raus. Ich hoffe das der die Tage noch bei dir ankommt, wenn nicht gehe ich am Mittwoch zur Post und frage nach.


@Bostad,
du hast ne PN bekommen.


Gruß Puffinger.


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habn und bin zufrieden, vielen Dank an ALLE die mitgewirkt haben...


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Januar 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich habn und bin zufrieden, vielen Dank an ALLE die mitgewirkt haben...



jepp


----------



## dangerousD (19. Januar 2010)

Nu isser da!!! Danke nochmal an alle - und bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2010)

@dD,
danke für die Info  Dann kann ich mit den Weg zur Post morgen ja sparen 

Und jetzt möchte ich mich mal bei euch bedanken                                                                      

Das ganze war ein riesen Spaß und schreit nach *Wiederholung*
Das nächstemal werde ich unsere Dorf Grillhütte mieten, zum Feiern und Pennen 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## softbiker (19. Januar 2010)

Joa nachdem ihr auch so gesoffen habt wie die Löcher, bring ich dann as nächste mal doch a Augustiner-Fassl an den Start.


----------



## Simbl (19. Januar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das nächstemal werde ich unsere Dorf Grillhütte mieten, zum Feiern und Pennen
> 
> Gruß Gürü.


 
Ich putz diesmal aber net :kotz:


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Joa nachdem ihr auch so gesoffen habt wie die Löcher, bring ich dann as nächste mal doch a Augustiner-Fassl an den Start.


----------



## BOSTAD (21. Januar 2010)

Kalender hängt überm Schreibtisch. 

Au man die Zahlen sind soooo klein....    Der erfüllt seine Funktion voll und ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2010)

Was, der hat Zahlen  Wo?


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sehr gut. bin nur dienstlich auf achse und hab daher keine möglichkeit zu überweisen. leg bitte einen zurück. danke!



Hi Kroiterdöner, 
willste jetzt noch einen oder kann ich deinen verscherbeln 

Gruß Dönergürü.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Februar 2010)

ich nehm den! sorry. bin dienstlich arg eingebunden. schick mir bitte deine bankverbindung mal via email. danke.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Februar 2010)

<------ ( mit geschwellter Brust dasteh´) ´mal so als Info..........


ich habe meinen Kalender..........

, gehöre nun auch zu den " Limitierten ".....


----------



## guru39 (2. März 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich nehm den! sorry. bin dienstlich arg eingebunden. schick mir bitte deine bankverbindung mal via email. danke.



Dein Kalender is gestern raus, er sollte also heute bei dir sein, wenn UPS schnell genug is


----------



## softbiker (2. März 2010)

hey kroiter,
der Paketdienst kann sich ruhig Zeit lassen, dein Foto ist eh erst im Dezember zu sehen


----------



## guru39 (2. März 2010)




----------

